# The CES 2012 product discussion thread



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Mostly interested in head units, but any info is MORE THAN WELCOME. I know we still have 2 1/2 months, but i'm already getting a twitchy trigger finger to get something new.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like to know as well as I want a new headunit


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I was fortunate to have a visit from Mr. Henning Gladen a couple of weeks ago.
No matter how hard I tried, I just could not get him to leave the prototype of the 
Mosconi 6to8 processor. 
Such a tiny little thing, I thought for sure he might just forget where he'd put it down.
He informed me that they're aiming for general release around CES.
I can't wait.........................
The control software might not be a pretty as the PXA-H800, but I can live with that.
Definitely top of my wish list for new gear.


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Mmmmm.... new proc.... bit one out, Mosconi in? As with most of us on this site, always looking for my next great addition.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm getting excited too! I hope to see new high end headunits.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> I'm getting excited too! I hope to see new high end headunits.


Seeing how difficult it is to update OEM HUs, I think that we won't see much in terms of High-End HU compared to OEM integration Processors. 

Kelvin


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I'm thinking there will be more OEM integration units, perhaps with better UI. 

Much to my chagrin, because I'd like to see some high end head units. Every year I hope for a upper mid-level/lower high-end successor to the CDA-7949.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Seeing how difficult it is to update OEM HUs, I think that we won't see much in terms of High-End HU compared to OEM integration Processors.
> 
> Kelvin


Yep, you're probably right, but one can only hope that since the 99rs Did ok, other Manufacturer's will try to compete.


----------



## Hiace200 (Apr 26, 2009)

Clarion HX-D3 ?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hiace200 said:


> Clarion HX-D3 ?


But in the US is the big question. Clarion still has high end head units in other countries.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Even thought the P-99 did very well in sales Pioneer didn't make any money on it.


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Pioneer P99 double din w/ nav & i'm happy for years to come!!!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Even thought the P-99 did very well in sales Pioneer didn't make any money on it.


Really?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Rexrode said:


> Pioneer P99 double din w/ nav & i'm happy for years to come!!!


This would be incredible! I would ditch my alpine stuff for that if it didn't cost $5K. Not holding my breath for it though.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Angrywhopper said:


> Really?


That's what I was told. Pioneer wanted to sell you Stage 4 that's where they would have made money.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I am hoping that pioneer imports the deh-p80/88rsII this year. JPS


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Even thought the P-99 did very well in sales Pioneer didn't make any money on it.


Without a firm source to back this up I have to call shenanigans. Pioneer made money on each and every sale of that unit. And the sales numbers seem to be pretty solid from what I've heard from various shop owners.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

jpswanberg said:


> I am hoping that pioneer imports the deh-p80/88rsII this year. JPS


Not to get this thread off track, but from what I can tell, this unit looks very similar to the DEH-P800PRS that was out a few years back. Is the '88PRS something more like the 99PRS?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Rexrode said:


> Pioneer P99 double din w/ nav & i'm happy for years to come!!!


3rd on that! I hope they do.......







.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think there are major differences between the 800 and the 80/88. They have 3 way x-overs, 2/3 octave eq and ta. at half the price of a 99. JPS


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

jpswanberg said:


> I don't think there are major differences between the 800 and the 80/88. They have 3 way x-overs, 2/3 octave eq and ta. at half the price of a 99. JPS


The 80/88 looks glossier? I'm thinking they both have copper chassis as well. I think the 800PRS was MRP at $700.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

They call it DEH-P940 in Japan: 
carrozzeria | ????????DEH-P940 

Kelvin


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^I was going to say...The Carrozzeria pieces are nice.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Pioneer DEH-P88RSII

Review from England


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> Without a firm source to back this up I have to call shenanigans. Pioneer made money on each and every sale of that unit. And the sales numbers seem to be pretty solid from what I've heard from various shop owners.


That is very good to hear!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

jpswanberg said:


> Pioneer DEH-P88RSII
> 
> Review from England


I was under the impression that pioneer no longer manufacture this headunit?
It's certainly no longer available in England!
[email protected]


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump. Lets keep this thread going.


----------



## alpher (Nov 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was under the impression that pioneer no longer manufacture this headunit?
> It's certainly no longer available in England!
> [email protected]


Yepp. If i remember correctly Pioneer Europe did a firesale (%50 off) on the last units they had of it in summer 2009.


----------



## Hiace200 (Apr 26, 2009)

Clarion HX D3 come up.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

*2012 ces rumor mill*

Surprised nobody has started talking yet about the rumors around? 2012 new products. What has anyone heard.

I'll start. I have heard phoenix gold is coming out with a product line they are calling "elite".

The line consist of multiple amps, components and sub. They are being touted as total sound quality focused with the ultimate build quality.

You can read more about the line with lice here:

Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - Elite Sneak Peek


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*

That's not a rumor, that's fact


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*

I especially like how the new PG subs have blue LEDs in the center of the dust cap. Apparently the engineers at PG have found a way to make the sub sound better and handle more power with LEDs!

Chrome spiders, flame baskets, LED's....this is kids stuff, and cool for a certain crowd. If they want to tout their new line as "total sound quality focused" they wouldnt include retarded stuff like that. 

This is just my opinion, dont mean to sound like a jerk but just hate crap like this.

(*the tweets look good)

~JH


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*

Aren't those the same PG Elite woofers they had 10 years a go? They sure look like it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

Hopefully someone will release a dead head w/ ipod functions and new processors


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*



Jonny Hotnuts said:


> I especially like how the new PG subs have blue LEDs in the center of the dust cap. Apparently the engineers at PG have found a way to make the sub sound better and handle more power with LEDs!
> 
> Chrome spiders, flame baskets, LED's....this is kids stuff, and cool for a certain crowd. If they want to tout their new line as "total sound quality focused" they wouldnt include retarded stuff like that.
> 
> ...


x2..


----------



## Coral_PRX (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*



Jonny Hotnuts said:


> I especially like how the new PG subs have blue LEDs in the center of the dust cap. Apparently the engineers at PG have found a way to make the sub sound better and handle more power with LEDs!
> 
> Chrome spiders, flame baskets, LED's....this is kids stuff, and cool for a certain crowd. If they want to tout their new line as "total sound quality focused" they wouldnt include retarded stuff like that.
> 
> ...


x3..


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*



Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Chrome spiders, flame baskets, LED's....this is kids stuff, and cool for a certain crowd. If they want to tout their new line as "total sound quality focused" they wouldnt include retarded stuff like that.
> 
> This is just my opinion, dont mean to sound like a jerk but just hate crap like this.(*the tweets look good)
> ~JH


If a guy wants an audiophile snob black brushed aluminum amp...those are available:









However, think back to all of the PG amp lines over the years. PG has has a bit of a flair to most of the products they have offered. Rather it was gold internals, plexi, or LED's....none of it had anything to do with SQ. The amps did not follow the typical audiophile snob black brushed aluminum look like the BRAX above.

So, if PG is going to offer high end gear in 2012 with a bit of a flair to it....it would be right in line with what they have done in the past and speaks to their identity. Not all audiophile snobs want conservative looking amps...many bought PG gear during the "Bling" golden years:








...and LED years. 









If one does not like it....there are other conservative looking SQ options.

While many including myself think that TRU, Mosconi, Arc SE, JL HD, Pioneer ODR-RS, BRAX, etc amps look cool, upscale, and conservative.....I can understand a company wanting to offer a quality product but yet stand out a bit with a little flair...ie...PG MS series, PPI Art Series, Soundstream Reference Class A Picasso, Xtant, etc.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've heard that Alpine is gonna have a bunch of new headunits one that is said to be a 8" double din with its very own vehicle kit integrated much like they are doing with the late model camaro setups.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 2022 ces rumor mill*



WLDock said:


> If a guy wants an audiophile snob black brushed aluminum amp...those are available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new amps they have look awesome spec wise as do the subs, but the LEDs sort of rub me the opposite way..if you know what I mean...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



JJDu4 said:


> I've heard that Alpine is gonna have a bunch of new headunits one that is said to be a 8" double din with its very own vehicle kit integrated much like they are doing with the late model camaro setups.


I can't help but feel incredibly pessimistic about anything Alpine does now. 

Great, a product that would be really cool... when it's released in 2 years. 
The real question is if Alpine will be showing their h800 again and if there'll be any real explanation in to why it's still not released in the US after over a year.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



> However, think back to all of the PG amp lines over the years. PG has has a bit of a flair to most of the products they have offered. Rather it was gold internals, plexi, or LED's....none of it had anything to do with SQ. The amps did not follow the typical audiophile snob black brushed aluminum look like the BRAX above.
> 
> So, if PG is going to offer high end gear in 2012 with a bit of a flair to it....it would be right in line with what they have done in the past and speaks to their identity. Not all audiophile snobs want conservative looking amps...many bought PG gear during the "Bling" golden years:




Most of the PG amps with the gold boards looked very unassuming until they were turned over. They included plexi on the bottom because of the pride they took in their product, wanted to show the quality of build and components used, and without a doubt were/are some of the finest built/sounding amps made. (*some could argue that gold soldered boards/ gold buss bars have as a SQ purpose as well). 

LEDs on amps serve a function, not on subs.....

By pushing the limits of extreme function is often seen as beautiful to the eyes as well. 
For instance a cars like high end supercars are built to be uncompromised on every level of performance.....and by proxy they look awesome as well....but looking good was never the intent of the engineers designs. 


I stand firm in my conviction that LEDs on subs is stupid as hell and is a childish marketing ploy to dudes that want to show off their pair of 12" subs in a Safeway parking lot at 1am Friday nights before they go try to out drift each other...... And the brax amp.....well thats just f-ing art in my book and was able to achieve its beauty without chrome, neon, LEDs


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

I'd have to agree that the PG LEDs in their subs are reason enough for me not to buy them-however the rest of the range looks great


----------



## Mteks (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

I love the LEDs, I see it as a throw-back to the old school "ti" series. Yes, the three blue leds on those subs were as frivolous as the monster subs themselves, so it was quite fitting back in the day. 

Good thing consumers have choices, and good to see PG going back to some of their golden years with great quality products and similiar designs. The current Xenon's have, imo, a horrible aesthetic.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

Has RF released more information about the RF 3.SIXTY.3?


----------



## Mteks (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



Jonny Hotnuts said:


> For instance a cars like high end supercars are built to be uncompromised on every level of performance.....and by proxy they look awesome as well....but looking good was never the intent of the engineers designs.



Not trying to be argumentative, but there is a reason Lambos are purchased in Verde green or Tangerine orange paint, or a Porsche with bright red leather interior with contrasting stitching, etc. Many want performance and bombastic looks, nothing wrong with it imo. The more consumer choices, the better.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



Mteks said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, but there is a reason Lambos are purchased in Verde green or Tangerine orange paint, or a Porsche with bright red leather interior with contrasting stitching, etc. Many want performance and bombastic looks, nothing wrong with it imo. The more consumer choices, the better.


That's one thing I've noticed about the SPL crowd. There's this creature at the shows that I've never seen at SQ contests, called "a female"


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

What would be nice to see is the return of high efficient drivers. Remember back when a subwoofer didn't need a 1000 watts rms to have decent output? How did subs go from putting out mid to upper 90 dbs at 1 watt / meter to being "efficient" at 85? no wonder class D came along because in order to power current speakers would require way too much amperage for the normal car. And unless a car is at a competition or someone wants to be partially deaf within a few years, why would anyone need killowatts of power being sent to 8 or 10 speakers at most?

Would be nice if there were new pre-amp only HUs coming out with an MP3 interface that was designed with speed and ease of use in mind.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



JJDu4 said:


> I've heard that Alpine is gonna have a bunch of new headunits one that is said to be a 8" double din with its very own vehicle kit integrated much like they are doing with the late model camaro setups.


I think they are going to expand on their specialty line of interfaces, I think that was telegraphed last year.



bikinpunk said:


> I can't help but feel incredibly pessimistic about anything Alpine does now.
> 
> Great, a product that would be really cool... when it's released in 2 years.
> The real question is if Alpine will be showing their h800 again and if there'll be any real explanation in to why it's still not released in the US after over a year.


Me too, I've always been a big fan of Alpine, I cut my teeth on their gear and their recent slip ups have rubbed me the wrong way. I'd love for them to have a comeback, but I think they are headed more towards digital player interface units.



Mteks said:


> I love the LEDs, I see it as a throw-back to the old school "ti" series. Yes, the three blue leds on those subs were as frivolous as the monster subs themselves, so it was quite fitting back in the day.
> 
> Good thing consumers have choices, and good to see PG going back to some of their golden years with great quality products and similiar designs. The current Xenon's have, imo, a horrible aesthetic.


I think the LEDs are kind of neat, but frankly, when they are in the trunk/hatch it doesn't really matter from the front seat.



WRX2010 said:


> What would be nice to see is the return of high efficient drivers. Remember back when a subwoofer didn't need a 1000 watts rms to have decent output? How did subs go from putting out mid to upper 90 dbs at 1 watt / meter to being "efficient" at 85? no wonder class D came along because in order to power current speakers would require way too much amperage for the normal car. And unless a car is at a competition or someone wants to be partially deaf within a few years, why would anyone need killowatts of power being sent to 8 or 10 speakers at most?
> 
> Would be nice if there were new pre-amp only HUs coming out with an MP3 interface that was designed with speed and ease of use in mind.


High efficiency drivers would be great, but the way I see the industry going with Class D, high power, the speaker manufacturers don't have to take low powered amps into consideration when designing.

It would be great to see mid-level pre-amp only units again. Every year I hope for a successor to items like the CDA-7949, or the DEH-P800/880, or even a lower high end Sony deck. 

There's a PPI deck that supposedly has a copper chassis (used to be the mark of a high end unit) but I've yet to see it materialize.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

Greetings!

Orca Design will finally have the Mosconi 6 to 8 DSP processor at CES. We will be demonstrating the product and the software for all to see. We currently have a sizable number of units ordered and we should have them in stock mid January. Pricing is not set in stone but should be around the 799.00 mark. If we are lucky it could be less. As soon as I see one in person I will be taking pictures of the unit and posting here on the forum. 

Mosconi wii also be introducing several new "Zero" amplifiers at the show as well. These amps are very impressive and bridge the gap between the AS series and the Class A series. Pics on them as well. 

Orca will also be launching Illusion Audio officially for sale at CES. Product is being built as I type and we should have the entire line in stock by the end of January. I have heard the 8 " carbon series two way in a new Corvette and was stunned in it's performance!! Really was an exceptional experience. Full sub bass up front with a very smooth midrange. For those of you who would like to know the crossover point was 1800 hz from mid to tweeter. You heard me right!!

Pics on these as well. 

Merry X-Mas everyone!!

Nick Wingate Jr.

Training Coordinator
Orca Design


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Orca Design will finally have the Mosconi 6 to 8 DSP processor at CES. We will be demonstrating the product and the software for all to see. We currently have a sizable number of units ordered and we should have them in stock mid January. Pricing is not set in stone but should be around the 799.00 mark. If we are lucky it could be less. As soon as I see one in person I will be taking pictures of the unit and posting here on the forum.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear. Are all the bugs worked out of the Mosconi dsp? I'm somewhat hesitant to get in on the first run considering the track record of the other "latest and greatest" dsp's that have come on the market in the past couple years. Regardless I look forward to having the Mosconi dsp and Gladen amps in my truck as part of my rebuild as I convert to the dark side of sq


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Orca Design will finally have the Mosconi 6 to 8 DSP processor at CES. We will be demonstrating the product and the software for all to see. We currently have a sizable number of units ordered and we should have them in stock mid January. Pricing is not set in stone but should be around the 799.00 mark. If we are lucky it could be less. As soon as I see one in person I will be taking pictures of the unit and posting here on the forum.
> 
> ...


Sure would be nice to get a spec list for the mosconi dsp...


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Hopefully someone will release a dead head w/ ipod functions and new processors


X2...good HUs are what I will be hoping for.


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



WRX2010 said:


> What would be nice to see is the return of high efficient drivers. Remember back when a subwoofer didn't need a 1000 watts rms to have decent output? How did subs go from putting out mid to upper 90 dbs at 1 watt / meter to being "efficient" at 85? no wonder class D came along because in order to power current speakers would require way too much amperage for the normal car. And unless a car is at a competition or someone wants to be partially deaf within a few years, why would anyone need killowatts of power being sent to 8 or 10 speakers at most?
> 
> Would be nice if there were new pre-amp only HUs coming out with an MP3 interface that was designed with speed and ease of use in mind.


X2!!! Again


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Sure would be nice to get a free mosconi dsp...


Fixed!!! Ha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



WRX2010 said:


> What would be nice to see is the return of high efficient drivers. Remember back when a subwoofer didn't need a 1000 watts rms to have decent output? How did subs go from putting out mid to upper 90 dbs at 1 watt / meter to being "efficient" at 85? no wonder class D came along because in order to power current speakers would require way too much amperage for the normal car. And unless a car is at a competition or someone wants to be partially deaf within a few years, why would anyone need killowatts of power being sent to 8 or 10 speakers at most?
> 
> Would be nice if there were new pre-amp only HUs coming out with an MP3 interface that was designed with speed and ease of use in mind.


Do a search on "hoffman's iron law" and you'll understand why high sensitivity drivers are really rare in car audio - unless you want to lose the whole trunk... 

Kelvin


----------



## fisc2307 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



subwoofery said:


> Do a search on "hoffman's iron law" and you'll understand why high sensitivity drivers are really rare in car audio - unless you want to lose the whole trunk...
> 
> Kelvin


Hopefully someone can answer this
What is considered a high sensitivity driver?
When is a box considered large?
And how would the loss of low frequency response be experienced?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



fisc2307 said:


> Hopefully someone can answer this
> What is considered a high sensitivity driver?
> When is a box considered large?
> And how would the loss of low frequency response be experienced?


Anything over 90db efficiency imo

Depends on how much room you're willing to lose

Can you tell something's missing "down there"?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Any Alpine rumors kicking around? Like maybe a US version of the D800 or a replacement for the W910 or some mixture of the two? Or hopefully a single DIN unit that actually matches the RUX C800?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Alpine ICS-X8 Head Unit With Atsuhiro Takeda of Alpine UK - YouTube


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

imjustjason said:


> Any Alpine rumors kicking around? Like maybe a US version of the D800 or a replacement for the W910 or some mixture of the two? Or hopefully a single DIN unit that actually matches the RUX C800?


I have some inside scoop on Alpines new offerings. Nothing audiophiles will get too excited about :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> I have some inside scoop on Alpines new offerings. Nothing audiophiles will get too excited about :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Been waiting for SQ HU from alpine!! Want to upgrade from my CDA 9835 HU.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> I have some inside scoop on Alpines new offerings. Nothing audiophiles will get too excited about :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





69cents said:


> Been waiting for SQ HU from alpine!! Want to upgrade from my CDA 9835 HU.


Me too...that's a shame. 

Still waiting on Sony. They take steps forward and back after their ES line evaporated. I was thinking that they'd react to Pioneer's Stage 4.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Eager to finally see the new Audison amps debut.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Eager to finally see the new Audison amps debut.


They debuted last year at CES, but they never came to market.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

1st CES Pic!!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Any leaks on Pioneer? Hoping they do a Stage4 AVIC-Z130BT version for 2012.













.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> 1st CES Pic!!


Try to pick up a Spec Sheet on this & a quick pic if possible. Thanx in advance & have fun out there!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Try to pick up a Spec Sheet on this & a quick pic if possible. Thanx in advance & have fun out there!


It's probably out of Scott Buwalda's car. Nothing new. Just a mc deck and meters with amber illumination.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump for some CES updates!

Come on guys, I need to know what's up with the PXA-H800 and the IVA-D800, they'd be perfect for my new build.
:lol:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Pioneer FTW!
DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Pioneer FTW!
> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


 Wow, this is hot.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Pioneer FTW!
> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


For the money that's a great head unit.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

trumpet said:


> Wow, this is hot.


Meh... I actually prefered the old faceplate with the 2 knobs. Great to see Pioneer bringing this kind of item to the US market though  

Kelvin


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Meh... I actually prefered the old faceplate with the 2 knobs. Great to see Pioneer bringing this kind of item to the US market though
> 
> Kelvin


I don't care much for the looks. I mean, it's not hideous but I'm not hot and bothered about that. The price is right for the features, and I still listen to CDs so that appeals to me.


----------



## Boxer_Rumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Pioneer has a new PRS amp posted to.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Amplifiers/PRS+Series/PRS-D800

they also have a bunch of new double dins to.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Pioneer FTW!
> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


When is this going to market?


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

just read the fine print on the pioneer head unit - due April. Dammit, I can't wait.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

That Pioneer looks good. Nice specs at a nice price.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good on that new deck, the successor to the 800/880PRS with some trickle down from the 99PRS. It doesn't look like there's going to be a competitor at that price point anywhere this year. The HX-D3 is some three times the price.

One thought looking down the spec sheet -- what is the difference from a user standpoint between OEL and LCD for display on the source unit? From what I can recall, there's less power usage on an OEL display; not sure about clarity.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow that Pioneer makes me really happy. I'm really sad Alpine isn't competing in the high end market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The Pioneer stereo looks fantastic for the money (and that list price is probably the MSRP). Perfect DSP for a 2.1 setup with 2-way active front stage. I wish it was available a year ago. However, I can also a reason why I wouldn't want to buy it: only 3 outs, meaning I can't implement rear fill with this. At the same time, perhaps there is even less need for rear fill with a well configured front stage.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

Arc is supposed to be bringing the ps8 processor as well as another speaker line below the black series. Ive heard really good things about the black series subs hopefully the new line will be good as well.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA

PRS-D800 - <b>NEW!</b> - Class FD 2-Channel Bridgeable Amplifier | Pioneer Electronics USA

Stage 4 trickle down.

I understood AudioConrol would have an Airplay style dongle that streams digitally to a black box DAC, DSP thingy.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



robtr8 said:


> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA
> 
> PRS-D800 - <b>NEW!</b> - Class FD 2-Channel Bridgeable Amplifier | Pioneer Electronics USA
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted this because I was pissed about this...
AVIC-Z140BH - <b>NEW!</b> - Flagship In-Dash Navigation AV Receiver with 7" WVGA Touchscreen Display, Built-In Bluetooth®, HD Radio™ Tuner, and Advanced App Mode for iPhone® 4/4S | Pioneer Electronics USA
Wow Pioneer you made a 2 brick sized, crappier iPad and charge 3x as much for it. WTF?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

The new PG subs are not the same as old, and news flash, the LED's DO NOT have to be hooked up. They did that so that the new subs could integrate with the older Ti lines. A good selling point if you ask me. Something new that still blends with old. 

Power and SQ in the new PG Elite lines will rival ANYTHING PG has built in the past.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

that pioneer some posted is a good start for features but damn that thing looks kinda ugly. it must be a lost art to make something not ugly any more. p88 p9s are super nice looking.


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Pioneer FTW!
> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


Yep, very excited about this HU!

Waiting to see if Alpine, Kenwood and Sony do anything interesting...


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*

I've heard through the grapevine that JL is revamping almost their entire woofer lineup at CES. They have a sneak peek photo on their facebook page if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Onyx1136 said:


> I've heard through the grapevine that JL is revamping almost their entire woofer lineup at CES. They have a sneak peek photo on their facebook page if anyone wants to see it.


http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLANP12Brochure.pdf?1326175361


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Merged the two CES threads. 


Tons of info on JL's new gear:
JL Audio » header » News » Press Releases

http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLANP12Brochure.pdf



I'm pretty interested in the 13tw5v2


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

Got the Mosconi 6to8DSP ordered yesterday should have it next week. Helps to have friends in High places haha...


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

JL Audio is doing many new thins. New W1,W5,W6, W3 thin, slash v3, thin sub boxes, stealthboxes etc etc. I'm very excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just heard the news....I'm at ces....alpine will be releasing their new processor, the alpine H801. It will be available fall of 2012. Which really means June of 2013. Lol


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

That's funny!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol. Jim's got jokes!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I'm in north hall as we speak and sadly what once was full of car audio mfgrs is now 90 percent gadgets . I'm heading to alpine to get the scoop on their plans


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 2012 ces rumor mill*



optimaprime said:


> that pioneer some posted is a good start for features but damn that thing looks kinda ugly.


Agreed, reminds me of my old DEH-6800MP, just a different color.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Well I'm in north hall as we speak and sadly what once was full of car audio mfgrs is now 90 percent gadgets . I'm heading to alpine to get the scoop on their plans


They teased their 2012 products on their FB page, would be great to hear about them from you!

And by teased I mean they asked "who wants to see product pictures?" without posting pictures.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...BT-VPX-B104R-ces/&category=classic&postPage=1


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Well I'm in north hall as we speak and sadly what once was full of car audio mfgrs is now 90 percent gadgets . I'm heading to alpine to get the scoop on their plans


If you're still around I'd be happy to give you a tour. 

Jim


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jim walter said:


> Alpine's INE-Z928HD in-car DVD receiver goes 8-inches in a double-DIN -- Engadget


Intriguing.
And what year will it actually hit the stores?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

anything with FLAC support, in the car audio realm by chance?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Heading there now Jim


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

yup, Elettromedia (Audison/Hertz) is supposed to be introducing a FLAC server for vehicles. as well as an auto setup piece for the bit-one.


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 14, 2010)

Anything on Kenwood's head units? An updated x995? Can't seem to find anything on kenwood at CES

That pioneer does look nice. I was hoping it was OEL display... but from reading the description.. the display can change into whatever color... so prob lcd huh?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Good to see I wasn’t the only one drooling over what Pioneer is doing with the new DEH-80PRS. Unless there is some other big news in head units and processors, this might just be the head unit for my build. 

I also really like the idea behind the PRS-D800 amp. Simple clean power, with nothing but a gain control on each channel. Let the processing take place outside of the amp. Keep it compact so you can tuck it away, modular so you can stack them up, and attractive if you want to display them. 

With that head unit, it really has me wondering whether to keep the KS900.6 I have on order to power my system or go with a trio of the PRS-D800s.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Tao Jones said:


> Anything on Kenwood's head units? An updated x995? Can't seem to find anything on kenwood at CES
> 
> That pioneer does look nice. I was hoping it was OEL display... but from reading the description.. the display can change into whatever color... so prob lcd huh?


Yeah, LCD according to the specs. Maybe no OEL to keep costs down.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Intriguing.
> And what year will it actually hit the stores?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR




Took the words out my mouth:laugh:





.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

At alpine booth. I dont see u Jim . Alpine is pushing theirmore 8" head unit. This sucker is big . I'll post pics shortly


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

Im here. Ask in the front


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

Alright, so someone fill us in. No D800 fold out from Alpine this year? Any update on the H800 (or H801? lol)


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

ekrunch said:


> Alright, so someone fill us in. No IVA D800 fold out from Alpine this year? Any update on the H800 (or H801? lol)



Our only hope is to find a Korean member & do a group buy. South Korea uses NTSC for video & their radio tuner is modeled on the North American system. This I have been told by a Korean. 





.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Anything new from Zapco?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Pioneer FTW!
> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


What a price for all that. Almost cheap enough to not complain about any downsides.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Anything new from Zapco?


They are supposed to be showing the new prototype DSP 8. Waiting for specs and pics.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

The hell with the Eclipse CD7200MKII, this is sell out everywhere! DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Crossing my fingers that the 80PRS has a simultaneous manual/head unit mode for iDevices like the P99RS.

Can anyone at CES check this if they have a chance to play with one? And if it has a Siri way to acticate Siri from steering and/or the deck. Thanks


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> What a price for all that. Almost cheap enough to not complain about any downsides.


Curious. At this price point, what do you see as the downsides to the Pioneer DEH-80PRS? I'm guessing lack of satellite, HD radio or possibly even video from an iDevice?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Any news on Alpine H800 unit? I heard it will be out in March.

Is that a correct info?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. March 2011 according to last year's CES.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea. March 2011 according to last year's CES.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: So true. Sad, but true.

Derek from Alpine has posted that it should be released in March of 2012 on Facebook today.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

But forget everything else. Anybody heard of the "Audison Bit Play HD Media Server" that they posted on their Facebook page?







In other news, I really hate finding out all of the information about my audio gear from @#)(@#() Facebook.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

And a quick photo from a friend of mine at CES. Here's the INE-Z928HD with a few specs below it, for those who are interested. Doesn't look like there's any AI-Net, optical, etc. So this is totally a "look how cool my big radio is" type of deal. Although the Pandora via Android phones will make a lot of users happy. (It's a shame we can't get a firmware update for the INA-W910)

Anyway, see attached and enjoy.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

ekrunch said:


> And a quick photo from a friend of mine at CES. Here's the INE-Z928HD with a few specs below it, for those who are interested. Doesn't look like there's any AI-Net, optical, etc. So this is totally a "look how cool my big radio is" type of deal. Although the Pandora via Android phones will make a lot of users happy. (It's a shame we can't get a firmware update for the INA-W910)
> 
> Anyway, see attached and enjoy.


Yeah......................... I wonder when I'll get a 16" monitor for my dash? Since we are all driving cars that can accept an 8" monitor.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I have 100% of the Kenwood information, but it's way too much to type right now. DNX9990HD (yea, 9990, like Alpine) has the Android and BlackBerry Pandora control as well, but it is done wireless (as I imagine the Alpine is). This is cool for convenience, but I would think will degrade the SQ down even further than the direct control plugged in from an iPhone. 

Alpine has 4 new double dins, the 8" and three 6.1" including non-nav option(s). They also have in the 2012 catalog a PDX-5 replacement called the PDX-V9 touting 100 x 4 @ 4 and 500 x 1 @ 4 or 2 ohm. It has a published S/N of 94 db like the new PDX 4 channels, so the noise issue most complained about with the PDX-5 should be taken care of considering it's S/N was 75 db!!!!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

evo9 said:


> Yeah......................... I wonder when I'll get a 16" monitor for my dash? Since we are all driving cars that can accept an 8" monitor.


I think it's only really meant to go in their Perfect Fit kit that is built for that 8" unit. Maybe to try to keep up with the 8.4" in the new Chrysler/Dodge vehicles?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Tao Jones said:


> Anything on Kenwood's head units? An updated x995? Can't seem to find anything on kenwood at CES
> 
> That pioneer does look nice. I was hoping it was OEL display... but from reading the description.. the display can change into whatever color... so prob lcd huh?


From what I can remember off the top of my head the X996 has an 11 band EQ and BT audio streaming. I think it also does Pandora control via BT for Android and Blackberry phones.


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

evo9 said:


> Yeah......................... I wonder when I'll get a 16" monitor for my dash? Since we are all driving cars that can accept an 8" monitor.


The 8" monitor will fit a standard double din.

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Alpine's NEW Stuff for 2012*

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

Truthfully, I'm a bit disappointed. Why can't Steve Jobs lead these guys to the promised land????


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I assume this is for public consumption - Kenwood:

Kenwood - CES 2012 Las Vegas


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Pioneer's press releases about 2012 product; looks like source unit wise they are all LCD screen now. I guess OEL is out.

Press Room | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> I assume this is for public consumption - Kenwood:
> 
> Kenwood - CES 2012 Las Vegas


It's not opening for me..is it for you?


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> It's not opening for me..is it for you?


Yep, no problems for me. fwiw, Chrome Browser


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> Yep, no problems for me. fwiw, Chrome Browser


Yeah I'm using Chrome as well..it's not opening!

Edit* Got it open in IE.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Meh nothing special from Kenwood..looks like I'll be getting the Pioneer deh-p80


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Meh nothing special from Kenwood..looks like I'll be getting the Pioneer deh-p80


Same here. Looks like everyone but pioneer's primary goal is bluetooth, padora and app radio.
I didnt see any kind of comment from kenwood about eqs, dsp or crossovers.
Did i just skim to fast or what?


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> Meh nothing special from Kenwood..looks like I'll be getting the Pioneer deh-p80


You were able to open then? 

Looks like SRP on the P80 is going to be $350.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> You were able to open then?
> 
> Looks like SRP on the P80 is going to be $350.


Yah got it open on Internet explorer. That Pioneers price, even at MSRP, looks like a good deal to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

evo9 said:


> Yeah......................... I wonder when I'll get a 16" monitor for my dash? Since we are all driving cars that can accept an 8" monitor.


Eh… wot? Tesla Model S…











thomasluke said:


> Same here. Looks like everyone but pioneer's primary goal is bluetooth, padora and app radio.
> I didnt see any kind of comment from kenwood about eqs, dsp or crossovers.
> Did i just skim to fast or what?


If I am not mistaken the KDC-X996 has an upgraded EQ, 13 Bands. I’m guessing graphic, not parametric. Crossovers look to be high/low only, no bandpass. And they say “time alignment,” but it is probably the same thing they currently use which most dealers are telling me is so sub-par, it isn’t even worth using. 



ReloadedSS said:


> Looks like SRP on the P80 is going to be $350.


What is your source on that? All I have seen is Pioneer’s price at $419. 



Angrywhopper said:


> That Pioneers price, even at MSRP, looks like a good deal to me.


Agreed. At $350 it is a no brainer. If the unit performs per their claims, Pioneer just killed every other mid-range single din in the SQ market. Heck, a $420 unit that means I don’t have to go buy a bit.whatever and MS8, or a whatever flavor of the week processor is out there is a steal if you don’t have to maintain a factory head unit.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone check out the audiomobile or illusion booths???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> I have 100% of the Kenwood information, but it's way too much to type right now. DNX9990HD (yea, 9990, like Alpine) has the Android and BlackBerry Pandora control as well, but it is done wireless (as I imagine the Alpine is). This is cool for convenience, but I would think will degrade the SQ down even further than the direct control plugged in from an iPhone.
> 
> Alpine has 4 new double dins, the 8" and three 6.1" including non-nav option(s). They also have in the 2012 catalog a PDX-5 replacement called the PDX-V9 touting 100 x 4 @ 4 and 500 x 1 @ 4 or 2 ohm. It has a published S/N of 94 db like the new PDX 4 channels, so the noise issue most complained about with the PDX-5 should be taken care of considering it's S/N was 75 db!!!!


Were there any other details on the pdx-v9? Xover, Dimensions, release date?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*New Alpine Stuff @ CES*

I met up with Jim again at the Alpine booth and was once again impressed. I think everyone will be please with the new Type-S especially -- but of course the revised Type-R and Type-E are also no slouch.

The S has a dual winding under-hung motor which was really impressive and I'm sure you will all hear more about it soon on their site -- many other cool ideas on the S /E such as "CAT" technology (inside joke)... really neat idea of Jim's so a pole vent can breathe when butted up against the back of a box.

Also many other small details of suspension, motor design, etc that we talked about... always a pleasure to talk to Jim -- he's very sharp and has some great ideas.

In any event... really glad to see the big step-up in subwoofer performance from Alpine and it'll keep the rest of the business on our toes I'm sure  Several patents on the way for it all.

Also very exciting... OEM replacement radios / dash kits for some of these cars with ridiculously integrated systems. GO ALPINE! Will really help keep aftermarket alive right there.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*

I fail at pictures -- but lots of cool stuff


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok is it just me or does the DEH-80PRS look like just another Pioneer lower line deck?
..But they sure did hit the mark in terms of features vs. price with the $419 MSRP

Burr-Brown® 24-bit D/A Converters
28-bit Binary Floating-Point DSP
3-Way Digital Network
L/R Independent 16-Band Digital Equalizer 
Auto Time Alignment and Auto EQ
Time Alignment
Pandora®
Bluetooth® 
iPod/iPhone USB direct control
App Mode 
SD/SDHC Memory Card Slot
USB port
Aux input
Included Remote Control

If I don't get a P99 at some point I might consider this deck over my 800PRS as I like the new added features.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Agreed. It's hideous. But the features make up for it. It uses a 3 line display so hopefully it looks better in person using a different display option than the one in the pictures. 

I also wonder if it bypasses the iPod DAC like the p99 does. 

Wish the remote was like the p99; makes navigating the iPod a cinch.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

rton20s said:


> What is your source on that? All I have seen is Pioneer’s price at $419.


New Reference Quality Audio Components From Pioneer Get the Stage 4 Treatment | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Ok is it just me or does the DEH-80PRS look like just another Pioneer lower line deck?
> ..But they sure did hit the mark in terms of features vs. price with the $419 MSRP
> 
> Burr-Brown® 24-bit D/A Converters
> ...


I would definitely not consider it "lower line". Features aside and going off of previous PRS incarnations, this head unit will give *any* golden ear unit a run for its money.




bikinpunk said:


> *800PRS vs P99 CD Player:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

rton20s said:


> What is your source on that? All I have seen is Pioneer’s price at $419.
> 
> Agreed. At $350 it is a no brainer. If the unit performs per their claims, Pioneer just killed every other mid-range single din in the SQ market. Heck, a $420 unit that means I don’t have to go buy a bit.whatever and MS8, or a whatever flavor of the week processor is out there is a steal if you don’t have to maintain a factory head unit.


After the item description.

New Reference Quality Audio Components From Pioneer Get the Stage 4 Treatment | Pioneer Electronics USA



cobb2819 said:


> Anyone check out the audiomobile or illusion booths???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes...very interested in these two companies (among others).

I'm going to raise the obligatory "old school" comment, about how back in the day we had to wait to hear from dealer reps or read magazines to hear about what released at CES. Instant info is fantastic, even if it's made me impatient.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Any JBL news?

I know massive audio is suppose to have 3 Different Cast basket Series woofers and an improved version of the flatline.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Agreed. It's hideous. But the features make up for it. It uses a 3 line display so hopefully it looks better in person using a different display option than the one in the pictures.
> 
> I also wonder if it bypasses the iPod DAC like the p99 does.
> 
> Wish the remote was like the p99; makes navigating the iPod a cinch.


I bet it looks nicer in person. Also, it looks to have the same color customizable display as the one below it (see link below). Maybe some color would spruce it up a bit? Either way, as previously stated, it's still a smoking deal in the feature/audio/price department.

New Reference Quality Audio Components From Pioneer Get the Stage 4 Treatment | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Agreed. It's hideous. But the features make up for it. It uses a 3 line display so hopefully it looks better in person using a different display option than the one in the pictures.
> 
> *I also wonder if it bypasses the iPod DAC like the p99 does. *
> Wish the remote was like the p99; makes navigating the iPod a cinch.


I have a feeling Pioneer is not shady when it comes to that. I've looked up one random Pioneer USB head unit schematic and it didn't have any d to a/a to d in between. How good that digital interface was or is, no one can tell from that.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone checked out the PS8 from Arc Audio?

The way they've tried to control release of info, even through their own forum, has been goddamn ridiculous...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Did Bob Zeff - I mean Arc Audio, debut a new processor?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

They're supposed to be...


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Hopefully nobody starts complaining about pico fuses. ?


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

double dins with no audio features make me very soft very fast....

The P80 is the only thing that looks interesting so far, even if its just an uglier version of an older model with some aux stuff.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The DEH-80PRS does look a lot like the test of the lower end lineup, but I don't really mind it. I actually kind of like the looks, and don't care to have my head unit "dressed up."

Question on the rear image of that head unit... Does it have an RCA in so you could actually run a second source unit into the thing for sound processing? Say a cheaper double din A/V unit for video operation with all sound processing turned off?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*

When will we see said photos and further info on these?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Alpine's NEW Stuff for 2012*



bombzombie said:


> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm a bit disappointed. Why can't *Steve Jobs* lead these guys to the promised land????


You know he's not part of this world anymore, right? 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rton20s said:


> The DEH-80PRS does look a lot like the test of the lower end lineup, but I don't really mind it. I actually kind of like the looks, and don't care to have my head unit "dressed up."
> 
> Question on the rear image of that head unit... *Does it have an RCA in* so you could actually run a second source unit into the thing for sound processing? Say a cheaper double din A/V unit for video operation with all sound processing turned off?


If I had to guess, that would be for the auto-tune mic. 

Kelvin


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> If I had to guess, that would be for the auto-tune mic.
> 
> Kelvin


That would suck if you had to take out the HU to plug in the Auto-Tune, I bet its just a 2ch aux input for misc MP3 players.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

after 24+ CES shows, hoarding classic SQ HU's without processing....WTF!?

Why can't Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Sony, Clarion, JVC et-ALL get the magicall CLUE!!??

DOUBLE-DIN, copper chassis, min 3-way active, T/A etc.. Make a damn CDA-9887 with all the shtuff in the Double din/nav units... Wake up....

I would skimp and save pennies to pay $1,000+ retail for a Double Din, version of the new DEH-80PRS with nav and such.. 

they aren;t going to sell boat loads but they would have a market.

But hell l said that when Alpine scewed up the W200, then the W510... rinse lather repeat.

Rob


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> Did Bob Zeff - I mean Arc Audio, debut a new processor?


The Arc Audio PS8 is on display and available for demo in their demo Saturn at their booth in the North Hall.


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

so what does the P80 do that the 880PRS doesn't?


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

the most important difference between the 880 and the 80 is that the 80 is available new.


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

true enough, but other than pandora support, it's no better than a 880?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

something I thought was really cool is Focal's streaming wifi digital converter. Stream from an iOS device up to 96khz/24bit. Digital out into your favorite processor with volume and should be a cool iPad interface for the car.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> something I thought was really cool is Focal's streaming wifi digital converter. Stream from an iOS device up to 96khz/24bit. Digital out into your favorite processor with volume and should be a cool iPad interface for the car.


Cool, got any more details on that?


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Agreed. It's hideous. Edit/Delete...text...
> 
> I also wonder if it bypasses the iPod DAC like the p99 does.
> 
> Wish the remote was like the p99; makes navigating the iPod a cinch.


Man,,, my take away from reading through the available Pioneer/CES 2012 press release and the
(DEH-80PRS) units current spec's is,,, the iPod's internal DAC is in play. I guess the market er iPod users can't have everything.....


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Alpine's NEW Stuff for 2012*



subwoofery said:


> You know he's not part of this world anymore, right?
> 
> Kelvin


Yes, I am aware that he has hopefully gone on to a better place. It's simply a longing that his genius would have flowed into some of these engineers in terms of usability and vision.

It's as if he and a few others were leading many in the tech wilderness and with him gone I fear forty years of wandering. In my less than eloquent note, that is all that I had hoped to express.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

1998993C2S said:


> Man,,, my take away from reading through the available Pioneer/CES 2012 press release and the
> (DEH-80PRS) units current spec's is,,, *the iPod's internal DAC is in play.* I guess the market er iPod users can't have everything.....


It's impossible since the only connection to the head unit is a standard USB plug. And you can wiki USB to see there is no pins for analog audio transmission. 

What I was referring to was that even though the music is pulled digitally from the idevice, it doesn't mean that that signal remains in the digital domain inside the head units and all the way to the internal DSP input, as it would with the internal CD transport. 

There is always the possibility of an added D to A/A to D at the USB transceiver chip in order to make source selection easier as the USB input would simply be another analog source to select from. No complicate multi input digital signal switching. But again, I doubt this is the case with this unit.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new Kenwood DNX9990HD?

Nice looking unit,


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm somewhat eager to see if JVC will premier something a bit better than what's currently offered.


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Have you guys seen the new Kenwood DNX9990HD?
> 
> Nice looking unit,


No, but do you have a pic or link. One can only hope that they fixed the speed issues. I recall operating a friend's DNX9980HD on a road trip a while back, and there was some deficiencies in speed to put it kindly. My observations and user experience was confirmed by reviews I later saw. So, it was not a one-off issue. Otherwise, the screen, lay-out, look and feel of the Kenwood product was well-done and worthy of consideration as a HU. With some upgrades in software, I would give it a second look.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

bombzombie said:


> No, but do you have a pic or link. One can only hope that they fixed the speed issues. I recall operating a friend's DNX9980HD on a road trip a while back, and there was some deficiencies in speed to put it kindly. My observations and user experience was confirmed by reviews I later saw. So, it was not a one-off issue. Otherwise, the screen, lay-out, look and feel of the Kenwood product was well-done and worthy of consideration as a HU. With some upgrades in software, I would give it a second look.


Sorry about that, I forgot to post the link to the new gear from Kenwood.

Kenwood - CES 2012 Las Vegas


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

TXwrxWagon said:


> after 24+ CES shows, hoarding classic SQ HU's without processing....WTF!?
> 
> Why can't Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Sony, Clarion, JVC et-ALL get the magicall CLUE!!??
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, im cheap but make me one of these, and have it detachable like the JVC units, and or the proposed ppi units, Id easily pay $1500 for it, right now, hell $2K if it was 4 way output active

I was hoping the P99 would go double din, this year

my only issue with it, is the small screen


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok so for head units (single) the Pioneer is coming out on top. Was really hoping for something new with the x996. I guess the upgraded eq ain't bad. Might be saving up for that pioneer then. Argh, wish it had OEL.. I hate LCD displays. 

Yeah, same as the above poster.. wonder if JVC has anything single din.


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

Ditto what newtitan and quick said above. It is a shame when there is so much technical advance that there is so little will to bring it to bear. I remember the old Premier, Alpine and Eclipse lines and thinking that in the future we would have sonic reproductions that I could not even conceive. Sadly, it is not so. What we are able to conceive, we can only wish they would build. Clearly, they have not seen Field of Dreams.


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 14, 2010)

Was Firstech at CES?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Cool, got any more details on that?


unfortunately, no. it looked somewhat rough, but they were demonstrating it off ipads. no literature, they were "working" on it. it was just a small black box with RCA, optical and power and ground


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

TXwrxWagon said:


> after 24+ CES shows, hoarding classic SQ HU's without processing....WTF!?
> 
> Why can't Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Sony, Clarion, JVC et-ALL get the magicall CLUE!!??
> 
> ...




With that said................ I'll be selling off all of my remaing alpine pieces soon. I have waited long enough for them to offer someting good to the North American market. 

So far it looks like Pioneer is the big winner for 2012 car audio offerings.






.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

So what about the Audison solution? Just like all of the previous posters, I'm frustrated with Alpine, Pioneer, etc not giving us much in the way of a true high end SQ head unit with a decent screen, a copper chassis, external power supply, etc.

So, here's the thing. I still buy CDs because they sound better than anything digital does with my current setup. I'm okay with ripping my CDs to FLAC myself. Audison is making their solution which is just a media player, no tuner, no nav, etc. BUT, it could be just what the doctor ordered. Pure 24-bit/96khz output straight into a Bit One (or whatever). Unfortunately, you'll have to use some sort of pre-amp with it in order to use the optical, but with a Bit One in play and Audison amps, you could go full on digital from the head unit to the amplifiers. All processing done in the digital plane, no D/A then A/D mess. (or in the case of my 910+H701+iPod setup, D/A over AI-Net then A/D for processing then D/A back out to my amplifiers)

Any thoughts?


----------



## QuikWgn (Dec 23, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> I'm somewhat eager to see if JVC will premier something a bit better than what's currently offered.


They do have 2 new units in single DIN though I have not seen a lot of data yet. The Arsenal unit is the KD-A95BT replacing the KD-A925BT and they have another unit which I have seen with 2 different model numbers either the KD-X80BT or KD-R80BT.

hxxp://www.audionuts.com.mx/noticias/auto-stereos-jvc-arsenal-2012.html
hxxp://www.audionuts.com.mx/noticias/auto-stereos-jvc-2012.html

So far no in-depth specs, just blurbs (in spanish) and pics, but nothing to rival the DEH-80PRS. Certainly they look to be the equal of the other top of the line non-active HU like the Kenwood KDC-X996 or the Pioneer DEH-P9400BH.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

ekrunch said:


> So what about the Audison solution? Just like all of the previous posters, I'm frustrated with Alpine, Pioneer, etc not giving us much in the way of a true high end SQ head unit with a decent screen, a copper chassis, external power supply, etc.
> 
> So, here's the thing. I still buy CDs because they sound better than anything digital does with my current setup. I'm okay with ripping my CDs to FLAC myself. Audison is making their solution which is just a media player, no tuner, no nav, etc. BUT, it could be just what the doctor ordered. Pure 24-bit/96khz output straight into a Bit One (or whatever). Unfortunately, you'll have to use some sort of pre-amp with it in order to use the optical, but with a Bit One in play and Audison amps, you could go full on digital from the head unit to the amplifiers. All processing done in the digital plane, no D/A then A/D mess. (or in the case of my 910+H701+iPod setup, D/A over AI-Net then A/D for processing then D/A back out to my amplifiers)
> 
> Any thoughts?


Keep your W910, get a Bit One/Bit Play/Voce amps. Optical out of the W910 to Bit One for CDs, RCAs from W910 to Bit One for radio/iPod, and digital coax from Bit Play to Bit One with a SSD hard drive or two hooked to it. Install the Bit One controller somewhere in your dash and there is your volume/sub and what not for the digital connections. BAM!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ekrunch said:


> So what about the Audison solution? Just like all of the previous posters, I'm frustrated with Alpine, Pioneer, etc not giving us much in the way of a true high end SQ head unit with a decent screen, a copper chassis, external power supply, etc.
> 
> So, here's the thing. I still buy CDs because they sound better than anything digital does with my current setup. I'm okay with ripping my CDs to FLAC myself. Audison is making their solution which is just a media player, no tuner, no nav, etc. BUT, it could be just what the doctor ordered. Pure 24-bit/96khz output straight into a Bit One (or whatever). Unfortunately, you'll have to use some sort of pre-amp with it in order to use the optical, but with a Bit One in play and Audison amps, you could go full on digital from the head unit to the amplifiers. All processing done in the digital plane, no D/A then A/D mess. (or in the case of my 910+H701+iPod setup, D/A over AI-Net then A/D for processing then D/A back out to my amplifiers)
> 
> Any thoughts?


You must mean for high resolution tracks, because if you play a CD file through it, all you are gong to get out is 16bit/44.1kHz. And even if it's a high resolution track, it is still going to be down converted since the processor runs at 48kHz. So the only advantage it what a 24 bit high resolution track can offer in noise performance and that is lost once the processor converter to analog since the 144dB of dynamic range becomes ~96dB AT BEST. 

IOW a complete waste unless you simple want to play a high resolution track for no other reason then to play a high resolution track.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> I'm somewhat eager to see if JVC will premier something a bit better than what's currently offered.


Not being at CES, I can’t say for sure. But if I were to guess, take whatever you saw in those Kenwood and Kenwood eXcelon catalogues and wrap them in a JVC or JVC Arsenal skin. Then drop the price point. I would be shocked if JVC presented anything that was a significant departure from what Kenwood offered. 



evo9 said:


> So far it looks like Pioneer is the big winner for 2012 car audio offerings.


I’d have to say that I agree. At least for my needs. The two PRS offerings are definitely a step in the right direction. The Premier line may have gone the way of Kuro, but we may be looking at a phoenix rising from the ashes in the DEH-80PRS and PRS-D800.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

rton20s said:


> Not being at CES, I can’t say for sure. But if I were to guess, take whatever you saw in those Kenwood and Kenwood eXcelon catalogues and wrap them in a JVC or JVC Arsenal skin. Then drop the price point. I would be shocked if JVC presented anything that was a significant departure from what Kenwood offered.
> 
> 
> 
> I’d have to say that I agree. At least for my needs. The two PRS offerings are definitely a step in the right direction. The Premier line may have gone the way of Kuro, but we may be looking at a phoenix rising from the ashes in the DEH-80PRS and PRS-D800.



Speaking of Kuro........................ Since Sharp has shares in Pioneer they are resurrecting the TV line under the Elite badge. I believe they cant use the Kuro badge anymore since it may have been sold to Panasonic. 

Elite 60" PRO-60X5FD and 70" PRO-70X5FD LED LCD TV - Yellow Pixel, Full Array Backlit, THX 3D, Internet TV







.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> Keep your W910, get a Bit One/Bit Play/Voce amps. Optical out of the W910 to Bit One for CDs, RCAs from W910 to Bit One for radio/iPod, and digital coax from Bit Play to Bit One with a SSD hard drive or two hooked to it. Install the Bit One controller somewhere in your dash and there is your volume/sub and what not for the digital connections. BAM!


Sounds complicated. :laugh:



t3sn4f2 said:


> You must mean for high resolution tracks, because if you play a CD file through it, all you are gong to get out is 16bit/44.1kHz. And even if it's a high resolution track, it is still going to be down converted since the processor runs at 48kHz. So the only advantage it what a 24 bit high resolution track can offer in noise performance and that is lost once the processor converter to analog since the 144dB of dynamic range becomes ~96dB AT BEST.
> 
> IOW a complete waste unless you simple want to play a high resolution track for no other reason then to play a high resolution track.


Oops. I meant to type 24/48khz, not 24/96khz. And I agree with you. Point taken. 

I have two main goals.

- Get away from the iPod and the format limitations it imposes. I buy all of my CDs and I'd really like to be able to preserve as much quality as possible, yet maintain the convenience of a media library. Sure, I can use Apple Lossless, but then when I stream media to my devices at home, nothing wants to touch it. At least FLAC is open so transcoding it down to a compressed format that my older devices can tolerate is easily doable. Not so easy with Apple Lossless. Especially if your media server is a Linux box. 

- Clean up the signal in the system. Get away from all of the A/D and D/A conversions and lower the amount of noise coming from the source and processors. This seems like the right path that Audison has started down. Source units with digital outputs, processors with digital inputs/outputs, and amplifiers with digital inputs. And they're doing it all over Coax/Toslink so at least they're staying with the standard. Any vendor could jump in here and make equipment that we could use to build our systems.

Anyway, just a thought. Sorry for the soapbox. I'm irritated about the outcome of CES this year. It seems like most of the vendors just don't give a crap about people who build nice audio systems anymore.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In case you haven’t seen it, Clarion now has all of their 2012 products up on the website. At a glance it looks like they have something new in just about every category. In single din, they now have a head unit with time alignment again, but not sure how good it is. And I don’t think it has the crossovers to make it active capable. 

The Clarion 2012 Catalogue:
http://www.clarion.com/us/en/files/pdf/catalog_2012/Clarion_2012_ALL.pdf


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Any good componet 2way/3way systems speakers lines coming out from JL, hertz or Audison?

More info on the BIT Tune?

Any good demo car setups? or photos ?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I may stand corrected. Looks like the CZ702 has a 3 way crossover as well. We’ll have to wait until the user’s manual support documentation is released to confirm all capabilities. I’m not sure it will quite stack up to the DEH-80PRS, but it may be the new bargain basement active leader. 

Clarion U.S.A. | CZ702


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

rton20s said:


> I may stand corrected. Looks like the CZ702 has a 3 way crossover as well. We’ll have to wait until the user’s manual support documentation is released to confirm all capabilities. I’m not sure it will quite stack up to the DEH-80PRS, but it may be the new bargain basement active leader.
> 
> Clarion U.S.A. | CZ702


according to their site... its only has HP and LP, no bandpass 

FAIL once again


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

ekrunch said:


> Sounds complicated. :laugh:


What is so complicated about it?


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Clarion U.S.A. | Clarion?s 2012 Car Audio Source Units Bring Wireless Connectivity and Digital Media Playback To Life in Your Vehicle

2 way or 3 way and 5 band parametric eq


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jpswanberg said:


> Clarion U.S.A. | Clarion?s 2012 Car Audio Source Units Bring Wireless Connectivity and Digital Media Playback To Life in Your Vehicle
> 
> 2 way or 3 way and 5 band parametric eq


That is what I saw, and what is on the product page as well. They say 3 way crossover, but never mention band pass, only high and low. That is why I said we'll have to wait and see on the user manual. If I'm not mistaken, their flagship nav unit should have the same time alignment and crossovers.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> What is so complicated about it?


Sorry, just being a tool.


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> If I had to guess, that would be for the auto-tune mic.
> 
> Kelvin


Auto-tune plug would be the minijack on the front I'd guess.


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

1998993C2S said:


> Man,,, my take away from reading through the available Pioneer/CES 2012 press release and the
> (DEH-80PRS) units current spec's is,,, the iPod's internal DAC is in play. I guess the market er iPod users can't have everything.....


It's USB through the doc connector. It's digital from the ipod, so the DAC isn't used. My understanding is that all of the ones that connect directly via USB bypass the DAC.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> Our only hope is to find a Korean member & do a group buy. South Korea uses NTSC for video & their radio tuner is modeled on the North American system. This I have been told by a Korean.


But won't the DVD player be region coded improperly? I was looking at an Aussie D800E but ran into the same issue. I'd LOVE to have a D800


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> after 24+ CES shows, hoarding classic SQ HU's without processing....WTF!?
> 
> Why can't Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Sony, Clarion, JVC et-ALL get the magicall CLUE!!??
> 
> ...


I doubt it would be worthwhile for them to invest in what you're subscribing to. If it were, my bet is they would have offered what you suggest.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

1998993C2S said:


> Man,,, my take away from reading through the available Pioneer/CES 2012 press release and the
> (DEH-80PRS) units current spec's is,,, the iPod's internal DAC is in play. I guess the market er iPod users can't have everything.....


Newer iPods have pretty respectable DACs. I highly doubt any one of us could distinguish whether the signal was decoded at the iPod or HU in a car setting, especially with the way music is stores on them. Simply bypassing the internal amplifier in the iPod is what is really important for the SQ, which is what any cable from the plug at the bottom will retrieve. 



Dave-ROR said:


> It's USB through the doc connector. It's digital from the ipod, so the DAC isn't used. My understanding is that all of the ones that connect directly via USB bypass the DAC.


If it's USB controlled (which it looks like) then the DAC is bypassed, giving the headunit a straight digital signal. This is obviously ideal, but it wouldn't really matter either way in a car. Nobody would notice a difference except on older iPods (possibly).


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Headphone output is just as good as the lineout since it is essentially unloaded.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/77343-iphone-3gs-unloaded-headphone-out-measurements.html

The main thing for iDevice quality IME is using a full sized versions not using the internal volume control, and realizing it's signal transmission limits (ie don't run a processor in the trunk) as well as using one to drive an input that is not as sensitive.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> But won't the DVD player be region coded improperly? I was looking at an Aussie D800E but ran into the same issue. I'd LOVE to have a D800




I am no expert on video format. But to the best of my understanding NTSC will work from the green regions. 


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/PAL-NTSC-SECAM.svg






.


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't tell me Australia just scooped you guys for something happening in your own backyard....?
Mobile Electronics AU | Articles | PS8 Processor from Arc Audio


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

~Spyne~ said:


> Don't tell me Australia just scooped you guys for something happening in your own backyard....?
> Mobile Electronics AU | Articles | PS8 Processor from Arc Audio


Nice! Copy and pasted:





Is this the processor we've all been waiting for? ARC Audio's PS8 Processor, rumoured for many months but finally some concrete evidence of its existence and features, MEA has the scoop on just what we can expect from the PS8.

Joining the ranks of Alpine, JBL and Audison, Arc Audio have long been talking about the addition of the holy grail of external processors dubbed the PS8. An official release we believe, was delayed purely because the R&D guys at Arc Audio wanted perfection, and if what we're told is true then we can expect a first generation processor from Arc Audio to be flawless, in every application thrown at it.

We're pleased to finally publish a finalised "official" features and specifications list below:

HARDWARE SPECIFICATIONS

6 channels Differential Low Level/Speaker Level RCA input
Optical in
Digital co-axial in
3.5mm unbalanced Aux input (optional)
Bluetooth (optional)
Precision 0.01% tolerance components sourced from Europe and the UK
8 channels RCA output
Up to 8 Volt RMS RCA output
THD 0.006%
+109dB at device level
S/N Analog 100dB
S/N Digital 109dB
User interchangable output core technology
4 layer Gold/Refined copper core PCB
M.I.N.E.R. Ground Isolation platform technology for improved signal transarency and improved S/N
Dedicated quad stage audiophile grade ultra high frequency switching power supply
Optional user profile trigger interface leads allows users to switch between profiles without the need of the controller or PC interface
User defined amplifier remote turn on/off circuit
Autosense turn on for OEM integration
Bluetooth expansion module allows the PS8 to accept streaming audio from compatible devices
Electronically embedded serial identification technology for unremovable tracking and tech support
PC based user settings storage allows for literally millions of set up files to be saved 
PS8 unit has rotatable illuminated ARC Audio - PS8 logo and status display, protected by special K-Plexi perspex
Output trigger allows users to connect a simple 3 way toggle switch to select between 3 presets 

PS8 CONTROLLER (accessory).

Dedicated processor controlled communication with the PS8
Full access to all tuning features
Full color OLED display
Customizable colour configurations for OEM integration
Full time system status display

GUI (PC INTERFACE).

Compatible with Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7 operating systems
Connects with ARU Fault Free USB technology allowing users trouble free operation with the PS8 even in time of power failure or connection error 
Updates made in real time with no audible delay
Non-Volatile memory on the PS8 means your adjustments are saved instantly to the DSP, as you make them
Key stroke control configuration allows users to use their ears intead of their eyes to tune their vehicle
Customizable input/output channel naming for application specific setup
Complete system setup control panel gives users access to turn-on delay, filtering and more
3 onboard presets allows for stored setting files to be changed "on the fly" without the need of the PC interface
PC interface networking allows for loading and unloading of literally millions of presets between the PC and the PS8
Frequency response plotting charts for all eq channels
Individual channel and full system muting on all user interface windows
Complete VU (volume unit) meters to monitor the systems signal at all points within the DSP for setup, tuning and OEM integration
Complete onboard diagnostics and status display allows users to monitor the system at all times
Single click firmware update when your PS8 and PC are connected to the internet via the ARC Audio server
User defined file form password protection for all user setting files prevents unauthorized users from making changes to settings stored on the PS8 

MULTIPLE USER MODES.

The ARC Audio PS8 offers multilpe levels of user interface tailored to the different experience levels of users. Multiple user modes allows you to select a feature package that suits your specific systems needs while remaining contoured to your own level of experience.

CROSSOVERS.

8 channels of full open architecture selectable type crossovers AP/LP/HP/BP
Fully open architecture crossover slopes allow users to select any variation of slope on any filter type with abilities for different slopes on both HP and LP portions of a Bandpass configuration
Crossover slopes include 6dB, 12dB, 18dB, 24dB, 30dB, 36dB, 42dB and 48dB
User defined filter types on all bands include Butterworth, Linkwitz-Riley and Bessel
User defined damping is allowed, mixed variable on Bandpass crossovers giving users many options
Variable "Q" adjustment option on all crossover points from 0.3 - 7.0 per band/per channel
Crossover frequency selection from 5.00Hz thru 20,000Hz. Users can define crossover points such as 6523.43Hz if desired.

TIME DELAY AND PHASE.

8 channels of signal delay
Delay up to 10ms per channel
Signal delay adjustable in 0.01ms increments
Numerical display readout on all channels for real time delay status
Global/Relative/​Individual channel band adjustment offering true global capability
Individual 180 degree signal phase invert on all input source channels
Individual 180 degree signal phase invert on all 8 output channels

SIGNAL INPUT/OUTPUT MIXER.

100% Fully open architecture variable mixer panel controls
User defined signal path from any input channel configuration to any output channel configuration
Mixer/Router channel in/out assignments are fully variable allowing users to select any level of input signal to its out channel assigment allowing for stereo, mixed stereo, mixed mono, sum mono signal assignments and more
Sum/Mono button allows users to combine any input combination of paired channels into a single 100% unclipped summed mono signal

EQUALIZER.

31 Band Parametric

8 channels of fully open architecture parametric eq
Up to 31 bands of parametric eq per channel
User defined frequency centers on all 31 bands of each of the 8 channels selectable from 5.00 Hz to 20.000 Hz.
User defined "Q" on all bands of all channels from 0.1 to 24.0
Adjustable in 1/4dB per step increments
Each band per channel adjustable +/- 24dB
Global/Relative/Individual channel/ band adjustment offering true global capability

31 Band 1/3 Octave

8 channels 31 band Third Octave Equalization
Traditional 1/3rd Octave EQ points from 20Hz - 16kHz
Adjustable in 1/4dB per step increments
Each band per channel adjustable +/- 24dB
Global/Relative/Individual channel/ band adjustment offering true global capability


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

~Spyne~ said:


> Don't tell me Australia just scooped you guys for something happening in your own backyard....?
> Mobile Electronics AU | Articles | PS8 Processor from Arc Audio


Its been known about for over a year. Team diyma has been discussing it for the past several months and i played with the original gui at meca finals in 2010

lots of great processors coming to market this year so im not sure why anyone is complaining. Helix has 2,alpine,rf,mosconi, arc,zapco.....


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Headphone output is just as good as the lineout since it is essentially unloaded.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/77343-iphone-3gs-unloaded-headphone-out-measurements.html
> 
> The main thing for iDevice quality IME is using a full sized versions not using the internal volume control, and realizing it's signal transmission limits (ie don't run a processor in the trunk) as well as using one to drive an input that is not as sensitive.


Apple DACs in their devices are pretty darn good. It seems their amplifiers are pretty solid too, but likely the weaker link (minimally). You're right in that they are pretty solid output. However, using the headphone output likely means giving up head unit control of the source. Additionally, you run the risk (small) of RF interference in the analog cable from the source to destination.

That's probably the biggest source of concern in having a line in for head units - the analog cable picking up noise.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That ARC processor looks really nice, And please tell me why the hell did I ever get in to Car HiFi Audio Hobby!


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

TXwrxWagon said:


> after 24+ CES shows, hoarding classic SQ HU's without processing....WTF!?
> 
> Why can't Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Sony, Clarion, JVC et-ALL get the magicall CLUE!!??
> 
> ...


You and about 17 other people. It wouldn't sell. What they could do is provide a digital spdif output on any of their head units so all of the SQ guys could send a clean digital signal to any processor we want.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> That ARC processor looks really nice, And please tell me why the hell did I ever get in to Car HiFi Audio Hobby!


Cause we all have this type a mention addiction to it


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Cause we all have this type a mention addiction to it


Tell me about it! 

Before was computers now its car audio lol... I have never spend so much money on car audio until I created account on DIY!

Thanks guys


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Quick question, does anyone know what kind of video files either Alpine new 8" unit supports, or the new Kenwood?

That information wasn't provided at all. Also will Kenwood have Optical Output?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Its been known about for over a year. Team diyma has been discussing it for the past several months and i played with the original gui at meca finals in 2010
> 
> lots of great processors coming to market this year so im not sure why anyone is complaining. Helix has 2,alpine,rf,mosconi, arc,zapco.....


We've known about it for quite a while, too.
However, i was more on the point that I hadn't seen anywhere else where such a list of confirmed features and specs for the production unit had been posted.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

~Spyne~ said:


> We've known about it for quite a while, too.
> However, i was more on the point that I hadn't seen anywhere else where such a list of confirmed features and specs for the production unit had been posted.


well thanks for posting it anyways. I personally think its one of the bigger products being unveiled at CES.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't mind that they held back the specs/pics of the unit. I'd rather they do that than promise something they can't deliver, i.e. Alpine. FWIW, they've been releasing info on the Arc forum for a week or two now.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

its_bacon12 said:


> Newer iPods have pretty respectable DACs. I highly doubt any one of us could distinguish whether the signal was decoded at the iPod or HU in a car setting, especially with the way music is stores on them. Simply bypassing the internal amplifier in the iPod is what is really important for the SQ, which is what any cable from the plug at the bottom will retrieve.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's USB controlled (which it looks like) then the DAC is bypassed, giving the headunit a straight digital signal. This is obviously ideal, but it wouldn't really matter either way in a car. Nobody would notice a difference except on older iPods (possibly).


not to be a DAC snob, but every ipod up through the 5.5 had a wolfson dac inside, far preferable to the current yamaha/sigma iterations. This is why the so called IMOD, would only be done on generation 4 through 5.5 (and why to this day even the cheaper 30gb ipods go for close to 100 on ebay)

audio is all user preference of course (and of course whether one can hear it or not is another topic), but apple changed to the yamaha or sigma DAC due to price, not quality of output

and just because a deck has the ability to control the ipod by USB (forward, back, pause, play etc, scrolling file list), doesnt mean it bypasses the ipod DAC. Apple is very strict with who can state that they have direct digital access and its VERY expensive licensing..Pioneer, and Alpine are only of the few companies that Apple licenses this "ability" to in the car audio realm

Wadia, Onkyo, and Peachtree are others depending on the line, in the home theater arena

just trying to help clarify a tad


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*For those of us in North America who wants the IVA-D800. Click the link below. There is hope. 



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iva-d511-usa-ready-group-buy.html#post1523620

*


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> 1st CES Pic!!




   

Anyone have a MSRP on this?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything on the RF 3Sixty.3? I havent seen any mention of it anywhere...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

newtitan said:


> not to be a DAC snob, but every ipod up through the 5.5 had a wolfson dac inside, far preferable to the current yamaha/sigma iterations. This is why the so called IMOD, would only be done on generation 4 through 5.5 (and why to this day even the cheaper 30gb ipods go for close to 100 on ebay)
> 
> audio is all user preference of course (and of course whether one can hear it or not is another topic), but apple changed to the yamaha or sigma DAC due to price, not quality of output
> 
> ...


Not to keep on off topic but 

-Just because it is cheaper doesn't mean you can tell one from the other, do you have any proof that this change would affect audible quality.

-imod? You mean the same people that sell a $400 mini jack to RCA cable. 

-I'm also, I'm sure that by "usb controlled" the other poster meant that if the interface has only a USB plug at some point in the connection chain then it is and must be bypassing the idevice analog output stage.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the RF 3Sixty.3? I havent seen any mention of it anywhere...


I posted this in the other CES thread. There's brief mention in the link below that the 360.3 is being shown but no real details otherwise. 

Rockford Fosgate Blog

A lot of these audio companies have done a piss poor job of promotion and creating new product buzz, IMO.


----------



## RAzZin (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys, is there any clue about how the audison lossless player will be controlled? Will it be possible to do that from touchscreen, any pics of the menu, remote control pictures?


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

newtitan said:


> and just because a deck has the ability to control the ipod by USB (forward, back, pause, play etc, scrolling file list), doesnt mean it bypasses the ipod DAC. Apple is very strict with who can state that they have direct digital access and its VERY expensive licensing..Pioneer, and Alpine are only of the few companies that Apple licenses this "ability" to in the car audio realm


Since the USB cable is the ONLY connection it's IMPOSSIBLE to be using the internal iPod DAC. USB doesn't pass analog audio signals. I don't care what Apple's restrictive licensing says.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

RAzZin said:


> Guys, is there any clue about how the audison lossless player will be controlled? Will it be possible to do that from touchscreen, any pics of the menu, remote control pictures?


It comes with a remote and an IR extender, and there is supposed to be an iPhone and Android app that will control it as well.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Before was computers now its car audio lol... I have never spend so much money on car audio until I created account on DIY!
> 
> Thanks guys


I want new toys!


Asking for donations!!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> It comes with a remote and an IR extender, and *there is supposed to be an iPhone and Android app that will control it as well*.


THAT! would be sweet, as long as the app is a complete replacement for an external screen GUI. 

But that means a bluetooth interface, so you will loose hands free functionally on other devices. Or if it's wifi, you loose usability to all apps that think you are at home and route through wifi over 3G/4G, since it being only an app is not going to rewrite how apple enables and delegate the wifi use. Hopefully its a hardwired interface through the dock connector.

I also curious to see how much effort was put into the analog output, or was it just second though and mainly intended to run S/PDIF.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the RF 3Sixty.3? I havent seen any mention of it anywhere...


I saw no signs of it anywhere in the RF ballroom. Did get to see some screen shots of the Brax/Helix piece that seemed very nice.

Listened to the demo car in the rear seat and my buddy said don't bother to listen in the front.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> THAT! would be sweet, as long as the app is a complete replacement for an external screen GUI.
> 
> But that means a bluetooth interface, so you will loose hands free functionally on other devices. Or if it's wifi, you loose usability to all apps that think you are at home and route through wifi over 3G/4G, since it being only an app is not going to rewrite how apple enables and delegate the wifi use. Hopefully its a hardwired interface through the dock connector.
> 
> I also curious to see how much effort was put into the analog output, or was it just second though and mainly intended to run S/PDIF.


What piece? I must've missed it...

Also, you can turn off the BT connectivity to this DSP when not in use so it wont try to link to it until you allow it to.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I saw no signs of it anywhere in the RF ballroom. Did get to see some screen shots of the Brax/Helix piece that seemed very nice.
> 
> Listened to the demo car in the rear seat and my buddy said don't bother to listen in the front.


Thanks JT, I have been fortunate to see/play with a p-dsp since back in October when Mic imported his. 

What demo car did they have at CES?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> What piece? I must've missed it...
> 
> Also, you can turn off the BT connectivity to this DSP when not in use so it wont try to link to it until you allow it to.


audison bit play is it?

there's a ces pic a few pages back


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Did McIntosh actually introduce anything new toward the Car Audio realm?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> Did McIntosh actually introduce anything new toward the Car Audio realm?


No, that was a picture of a McIntosh MX5000 in the demo G35 for Hybrid Audio Technologies.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



Coppertone said:


> When will we see said photos and further info on these?


Check their website. They show pictures of a few of the new products.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*

OK, thank you for that info.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

pyropoptrt said:


> No, that was a picture of a McIntosh MX5000 in the demo G35 for Hybrid Audio Technologies.


Thank You for clarifying the issue.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hybrid Audio Technologies has announced on their FB account the production of the L6SE Carbon as well as a 13.5" "audiophile subwoofer" in the Legatia Special Edition line. They are hoping for a "mid-2nd quarter" for release of the L6SE and "end of "third quarter" on the subwoofer. Nothing physical to look at, but still an announcement from CES.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hybri...ybrid-Audio-Technologies/189181953946?sk=wall


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*

Re: Alpine.

I hate to sound so pessimistic, but I see absolutely nothing intriguing about what they've introduced. For the mainstream car audio market, which is the target, I'm sure the opinion is different than mine. But, personally, I think they've taken a step backwards in aesthetics and no real improvement toward "sq". The GUI on the 8" is hideous and the faceplate on their single/DD's are ugly. I hate when people say it, but I'm joining the crowd that misses the Alpine decks of the old, if for nothing more than the looks alone.

/$.02 on Alpine.



I'm very happy, however, with all the varying DSP offerings. Arc's PS8 looks to be a beast and might be the only thing that I feel can touch the C-DSP, though the C-DSP still has variable phase control in 22.5 degree increments on the sub channels, while the Arc offers no varying phase/degree control; only a 0/180 phase flip. 
The GUI on the Helix units is the best I've seen to date. Nothing can touch it, IMO. I'm curious to see how the Arc piece progresses, though. I'm more interested in size, MSRP, and (actual) release date. Right now, the Helix pieces have the DSP market won and the only thing I see besting it is the PS8 from Arc.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



bikinpunk said:


> Re: Alpine.
> 
> I hate to sound so pessimistic, but I see absolutely nothing intriguing about what they've introduced. For the mainstream car audio market, which is the target, I'm sure the opinion is different than mine. But, personally, I think they've taken a step backwards in aesthetics and no real improvement toward "sq". The GUI on the 8" is hideous and the faceplate on their single/DD is ugly. I hate when people say it, but I'm joining the crowd that misses the Alpine decks of the old, if for nothing more than the looks alone.
> 
> /$.02


It's basically a 8" display. Though you gotta give it to them, largest in dash screen available to the consumer public.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



robert_wrath said:


> largest in dash screen available to the consumer public.


that has the ugliest GUI I've seen to date. Maybe in person it's different. But, I really wonder about their GUI's sometimes. The w910 wasn't that bad. The w505 was nice. I've owned nearly every Alpine multimedia deck over the last 4-5 years and I feel like the interface just keeps getting more complicated and uglier with each one. 
Honest to God, if they could just give me a USB port on the d310, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. The D800 released overseas is slick as hell but by the time we import it here we're out a ton of money.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



robert_wrath said:


> It's basically a 8" display. Though you gotta give it to them, largest in dash screen available to the consumer public.


SoundStream has had one on their site for quite some time now AND it's a single DIN to boot.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



bikinpunk said:


> Honest to God, if they could just give me a USB port on the d310, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


KCA-620M?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



quality_sound said:


> SoundStream has had one on their site for quite some time now AND it's a single DIN to boot.


That is not even worth mentioning. Shame on you!!! :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



bikinpunk said:


> that has the ugliest GUI I've seen to date. Maybe in person it's different. But, I really wonder about their GUI's sometimes. The w910 wasn't that bad. The w505 was nice. I've owned nearly every Alpine multimedia deck over the last 4-5 years and I feel like the interface just keeps getting more complicated and uglier with each one.
> *Honest to God, if they could just give me a USB port on the d310, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. The D800 released overseas is slick as hell but by the time we import it here we're out a ton of money.*


And I might import one anyway. What about the 106? Isn't that newer than the 310? It has a USB input as well.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



quality_sound said:


> And I might import one anyway. What about the 106? Isn't that newer than the 310? It has a USB input as well.


Unfortunately, it does not


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> KCA-620M?


More specifically, I was talking about full speed ipod. 

The kca adapter for the iPod is painfully slow. Lord help you if you have more than 100 songs. But, it's old tech so I can't really fault them. 

I wish they'd build something to rival te p99. Their f1 decks are the most appealing single din I've ever used but the 7990 is flaky and the lscreen dies and the 9990 requires about $600-10000 worth of connections to use it as a standalone with iPod ... And you're still limited to the old iPod interface. 
Like I said, a legitimate p99 challenger and I'm on alpine's nuts again.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> More specifically, I was talking about full speed ipod.
> 
> The kca adapter for the iPod is painfully slow. Lord help you if you have more than 100 songs. But, it's old tech so I can't really fault them.
> 
> ...


D106 will give you what you need. It even does video and works exactly like the W203/W205. My wife loves it because when she goes to Pandora it shows the artist/track info on the screen the same as with the music!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> And I might import one anyway. What about the 106? Isn't that newer than the 310? It has a USB input as well.


I like the look of the d310 more. 

Also, I think the 106 is a 6.5" screen. 

I'm interested in the d800 if it bypasses the dac and uses a good alpine dac to convert the signal inside the deck (like the p99 does).


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I like the look of the d310 more.
> 
> Also, I think the 106 is a 6.5" screen.
> 
> I'm interested in the d800 if it bypasses the dac and uses a good alpine dac to convert the signal inside the deck (like the p99 does).


7"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> 7"


lol. my bad.


I just like the d310 looks more. 



aaaaannnnyyyywaaaaayyyyyy.... back OT....


Am I the only one who thinks the Mosconi GUI looks like it was designed in 1996?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. my bad.
> 
> 
> I just like the d310 looks more.


The only difference is the display at the bottom of the 310 isn't it?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

D105 was 6.5".


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I like the look of the d310 more.
> 
> Also, I think the 106 is a 6.5" screen.
> 
> I'm interested in the d800 if it bypasses the dac and uses a good alpine dac to convert the signal inside the deck (like the p99 does).


For the iPod? I think you're worrying about something that doesn't need to be worried about on this point, Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> For the iPod? I think you're worrying about something that doesn't need to be worried about on this point, Erin.


I disagree.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I disagree.


This is why I want the Audison piece. My gut tells me that since the D800 seems to have the same specs as the W910 does on the iPod section, it's the same. No DAC bypass.

But I'm right there with you. Decode in the radio, optical PCM stream to the processor of choice, X-over/EQ/TA there, then out to the amplifiers analog or digital. Just one less D/A-A/D cycle in the mix.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



robert_wrath said:


> It's basically a 8" display. Though you gotta give it to them, largest in dash screen available to the consumer public.



This one has been out for about a year and a half...

Power Acoustik PTID-8310NRB Car Stereos with Bluetooth at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



bikinpunk said:


> Re: Alpine.
> 
> I hate to sound so pessimistic, but I see absolutely nothing intriguing about what they've introduced. For the mainstream car audio market, which is the target, I'm sure the opinion is different than mine. But, personally, I think they've taken a step backwards in aesthetics and no real improvement toward "sq". The GUI on the 8" is hideous and the faceplate on their single/DD's are ugly. I hate when people say it, but I'm joining the crowd that misses the Alpine decks of the old, if for nothing more than the looks alone.
> 
> ...


Told ya that PS8 was going to be a beast. This has to be the year of the processor.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



chefhow said:


> This one has been out for about a year and a half...
> 
> Power Acoustik PTID-8310NRB Car Stereos with Bluetooth at Onlinecarstereo.com





quality_sound said:


> SoundStream has had one on their site for quite some time now AND it's a single DIN to boot.





Salad Fingers said:


> That is not even worth mentioning. Shame on you!!! :laugh:


I'm disappointed that these products are even being discussed on this site.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why? Sure, some of their gear isn't as good as it was, but SS does still make some good stuff. I'm not saying I'd RUN any of it, but then again, all I ever said was that an 8" in-dash screen isn't exactly novel.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Why? Sure, some of their gear isn't as good as it was, but SS does still make some good stuff. I'm not saying I'd RUN any of it, but then again, all I ever said was that an 8" in-dash screen isn't exactly novel.


SS doesn't make that thing. Look at the Power Acoustic unit that was posted, it's the same product. I've seen them in person and I'd rather have my nuts explode in to dust than have that thing anywhere near my work, much less sell or install it. I wasn't trying to be mean to you BTW, but those things shouldn't be in the same sentence as Alpine!!


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Pioneer FTW!
> DEH-80PRS - <b>NEW!</b> - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


I will be purchasing this unit when it comes out.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

cleansoundz said:


> I will be purchasing this unit when it comes out.


I will be buying my first DSP later this year. I wonder how the results of Pioneer's automatic tuning would compare to JBL MS-8 when rear fill or center channel is not used. JBL MS-8 probably has the edge since it also has support for rear fill and that's what I intend to build, but DEH-80PRS can fit nicely in stereo's dash slot.. so no need to worry about fitting a DSP box in the trunk..


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

cleansoundz said:


> I will be purchasing this unit when it comes out.


You and maybe 1/5 of this forum are likely to boom on this.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> I will be buying my first DSP later this year. I wonder how the results of Pioneer's automatic tuning would compare to JBL MS-8 when rear fill or center channel is not used. JBL MS-8 probably has the edge since it also has support for rear fill and that's what I intend to build, but DEH-80PRS can fit nicely in stereo's dash slot.. so no need to worry about fitting a DSP box in the trunk..


Pioneer's auto tune is an after thought feature. Nothing like the ms-8, h800, or older imprint.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Pioneer's auto tune is an after thought feature. Nothing like the ms-8, h800, or older imprint.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. my bad.
> 
> 
> I just like the d310 looks more.
> ...


Looks like the Brother processor screen!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> What do you mean by that?


That it's generic, cookie cutter, and basic. Haven't some people reported that even the p99's auto tune has recommended the same unusably high highpass tweeter crossover point for two completely different systems?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wonder how much grief the G35 is giving the world's best mobile audio system?


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

searched and search but no luck on finding out-

1) if that new pioneer sage 4 receiver supports the HD radio module
2) specs of that interesting alpine non-nav, non-touch screed double din CD receiver (a'la the pioneer P-8000BT)

anyone? thanks in advance, interesting stuff.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



Salad Fingers said:


> I'm disappointed that these products are even being discussed on this site.


Why? The Power Acoustic was out almost 2 years ago, well before the Alpine yet you are all talking about a unit that is a copy of a product that disappoints you. 
Not everyone has $1200 for the Alpine, but for $600 you get a DVD, iPod, Navi, CD player that is a single din unit with Bluetooth and a backup camera. So sorry to disappoint...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think the new Pioneer has the HD Tuner built. Reading the specs denotes "Ready".


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> That it's generic, cookie cutter, and basic. Haven't some people reported that even the p99's auto tune has recommended the same unusably high highpass tweeter crossover point for two completely different systems?


Maybe the same crossover point, but not the same eq, levels or T/A. Last time I checked, the MS8 didn't even have any default crossover settings. 

So, JBL doesn't think people can tune, but they think they know how to set crossovers.....epic fail!!!!


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> That it's generic, cookie cutter, and basic. Haven't some people reported that even the p99's auto tune has recommended the same unusably high highpass tweeter crossover point for two completely different systems?


It does seem to have a default crossover setting, but it also lets you tune with your own crossover settings by selecting the Custom NW mode instead of the Auto NW mode at the start of the Auto Tune process. 

I happen to LOVE the so-called "default" crossover settings it chose for my mid/tweet of 8k, I havent had the urge to change anything for 2 weeks, and thats strange for me.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> I don't think the new Pioneer has the HD Tuner built. Reading the specs denotes "Ready".


that would be all that I am looking for- i read the specs on pioneers website and could not find the HD ready statement.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would dig a little deeper...cause when I retune my MS-8, it does default to the recommended by JBL crossover points.



Niebur3 said:


> Maybe the same crossover point, but not the same eq, levels or T/A. Last time I checked, the MS8 didn't even have any default crossover settings.
> 
> So, JBL doesn't think people can tune, but they think they know how to set crossovers.....epic fail!!!!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I would dig a little deeper...cause when I retune my MS-8, it does default to the recommended by JBL crossover points.


The manual is also littered with crossover recommendations and accompanying explanations for those.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

avanti1960 said:


> that would be all that I am looking for- i read the specs on pioneers website and could not find the HD ready statement.


My mistake, you're right. There's a hyphen within the spec.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is your original comment to one reason the MS8's AutoTune is better....


t3sn4f2 said:


> That it's generic, cookie cutter, and basic. Haven't some people reported that even the p99's auto tune has recommended the same unusably high highpass tweeter crossover point for two completely different systems?


Then you counter what I said (my mistake by the way) by saying....



thehatedguy said:


> I would dig a little deeper...cause when I retune my MS-8, it does default to the recommended by JBL crossover points.


So, the MS8 does the exact thing you were just bashing the P99 for doing??? So by your standards, they both suck because neither can set proper crossover points. BTW, there are many applications where that high x-over point has benefited the system. I believe Scott Buwalda wrote a long explanation why this works in a car.




t3sn4f2 said:


> The manual is also littered with crossover recommendations and accompanying explanations for those.


Very basic information, most of which can easily be found here and other websites. Then they mention a recommended frequency based on a 2-way or 3-way. No more scientific than any other processor. Lord knows very few read owners manuals anyway. 

The P99 also lets you auto tune with the crossover points/slopes and levels that is manually entered.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

avanti1960 said:


> searched and search but no luck on finding out-
> 
> 1) if that new pioneer sage 4 receiver supports the HD radio module
> 2) specs of that interesting alpine non-nav, non-touch screed double din CD receiver (a'la the pioneer P-8000BT)
> ...


Are you taking about the DEH-80PRS? It's not part of Stage 4, all dealers will be able to sell it. It won't support HD Radio is my guess because there is not a P-Bus plug on the back.

If you are talking about a P99, yes that supports all P-Bus accessories.

The Alpine piece is a big fairly mid to low level radio with bluetooth. About all I was told about it. Cool for someone looking to fill up a large hole.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> I believe Scott Buwalda wrote a long explanation why this works in a car.


Post #43 and on. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/32824-how-good-these-hybrid-speakers-5.html

I'd be interested in how you feel after reading that thread.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You need to calm down and do some proof reading of who said what before you put your foot in your mouth again.




Niebur3 said:


> This is your original comment to one reason the MS8's AutoTune is better....
> 
> 
> Then you counter what I said (my mistake by the way) by saying....
> ...


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

More info on Bit Tune and Bit Play HD? Drool.... I guess I have something to discuss with my installer on Saturday now. Funny how his partner is the one doing the demo's at Vegas it appears. Anybody have more info on these things? Is the Bit Tune going to be sold to the public or only to dealers for tuning purposes? It looks super powerful that's for sure.

As for the Bit Play, anyone know what the MSRP is on it? It looks like it will send video to a screen like my Pioneer Z110BT and audio via toslink/coax to a processor. Will the display be controlable from the screen I wonder. Hmm, lots of questions for the boys on Saturday unless someone beats me to them

It most definitely is the year of the processor too it appears anyway. That is if they all actually get relaesed to the public! I thought last year was supposed to be the same but I think really the MS8 was the only new one really for most of the year at least in NA. I know the Helix units are starting to be available but I consider that more 2012 than 2011. Here's hoping these companies actually follow through and don't forget about us guys up here either!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



chefhow said:


> Why? The Power Acoustic was out almost 2 years ago, well before the Alpine yet you are all talking about a unit that is a copy of a product that disappoints you.
> Not everyone has $1200 for the Alpine, but for $600 you get a DVD, iPod, Navi, CD player that is a single din unit with Bluetooth and a backup camera. So sorry to disappoint...


You've got to be joking here. You are defending some bootleg piece of ****? Have you ever seen this thing in person and used it? I have, and it's sooooooooooooooooooo ghetto. It's flea market crap. I don't give a **** what the price is or what it does, you couldn't pay me to put it in my car OR my store to sell to customers. 

Also, to say that the Alpine is a "copy" is completely absurd and you know it's a ridiculous statement. I'm sure there are some deadening brands that are cheaper and were out before Second Skin, so why aren't you using them? I mean, Second Skin just copied them and it's more expensive, so why? Obviously these are rhetorical questions and are only meant for an example. However, I'd venture to say that quality was the reason that you picked what you did, and that you would never say that they are just copies of Fat Mat or some other ******** brand.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Post #43 and on.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/32824-how-good-these-hybrid-speakers-5.html
> 
> I'd be interested in how you feel after reading that thread.


First of all, as soon as we know everything there is to know about car audio and why some things work/don't work, then we can have absolutes about placement, crossover points, slopes, etc. 

Now with that said....you are complaining about the x-over points the P99 chooses, yet the recommended x-over point by JBL is also an unreasonably high high pass for a 2-way setup. 

I'm just sayin', don't knock the P99 and claim how much better the MS8 is with an example of something the MS8 can't do either! Sell me on the Logic7 or something!



thehatedguy said:


> I would dig a little deeper...cause when I retune my MS-8, it does default to the recommended by JBL crossover points.


My apologies for quoting things wrong earlier....so the MS8 has default crossover points. It doesn't mean they are any more usable than the P99's crossover points! That is all I was trying to say.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I must say, it does seem the cheaper low-end brands tend to pack more features right off the bat then the higher ends....weather or not they do it well is another question...


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

james2266 said:


> More info on Bit Tune and Bit Play HD? Drool.... I guess I have something to discuss with my installer on Saturday now. Funny how his partner is the one doing the demo's at Vegas it appears. Anybody have more info on these things? Is the Bit Tune going to be sold to the public or only to dealers for tuning purposes? It looks super powerful that's for sure.
> 
> As for the Bit Play, anyone know what the MSRP is on it? It looks like it will send video to a screen like my Pioneer Z110BT and audio via toslink/coax to a processor. Will the display be controlable from the screen I wonder. Hmm, lots of questions for the boys on Saturday unless someone beats me to them


From the little I heard, it sounds like the Bit Tune will be more of a dealer item that will be used and have a fee associated with the "rental" of the equipment for the tune. However, I'm sure dealers won't mind selling one to a customer if they want it. 

I don't have the Bit Play price yet, but it does have a composite video out for whatever monitor you want to display it to (so yes to your Pioneer). It also has an HDMI out as well. As for audio, it has toslink, digital coax, and RCA outputs. As for control, it comes with an IR extender and a remote. Apparently there will be an iPhone and Android app as well. Look back a couple of pages and there is some info I posted.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting enough. The pioneer demo vehicle had a p99 deck with all stage 4 equipment. The crossover points were 80/1600/5000 yes 1600 on the midrange. Zero time alignment It sounded slightly better than stock


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Post #43 and on.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/32824-how-good-these-hybrid-speakers-5.html
> 
> I'd be interested in how you feel after reading that thread.


I have heard that argument before, and indeed, HAT speakers in 2-way component setups use very high crossover points and sound good. (Clarus crossovers use cut frequency in the 5-6KHz range) However, shouldn't there be a problem with the woofers 'beaming' at high frequencies? There seems to be a contradiction, because engineers say that with woofer off-axis, the dispersion of upper midrange frequencies should be 'bad', yet the HAT speakers certainly sound good the way they are, even in standard locations in a car.. In any case, the 8KHz crossover frequency for 5-6 inch speaker seems to be even more extreme than the 5-6KHz often used with HAT speakers..


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Salad Fingers said:


> It comes with a remote and an IR extender, and there is supposed to be an iPhone and Android app that will control it as well.


Is it just me or does this look like Audison modded some media player like a WDTV for 12V. 

You could just buy a WDTV for really cheap, mod it for 12vdc and use the WDTV remote or its apple/android apps. Digital out to your processor and HDMI to a display. 

It would do all the formats under the sun and if you have an in car internet connection, all the online content you want.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

cleansoundz said:


> I will be purchasing this unit when it comes out.




^^^^^^ Exactly!!! While everyone else is arguing over what's the best, what sucks and all that other hoopla I already know what's best for me and it's that new Pioneer! I can finally afford a fairly all-in-one solution that will give me the options I want and allow me to clean up my install. The main thing it's predecessor lacked was USB (thumb drive) support and that's what stopped me from trying to attain it or the 9887. 

Don't know about the rest of you, but hands down I don't think any other headunit within it's price range without an added processor will compare and I'm glad Pioneer has stepped up their game while others seem to be dropping the ball. Expect them to be sold out quickly, but that's cool. Will give me enough time to sell off some gear it will replace.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Flickr album from CES...not sure where or if there are car audio pictures, but it is what it is.

Flickr: International CES' Photostream


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Audison bit Tune - YouTube


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Interesting enough. The pioneer demo vehicle had a p99 deck with all stage 4 equipment. The crossover points were 80/1600/5000 yes 1600 on the midrange. Zero time alignment It sounded slightly better than stock


feeling generous? :laugh: 

seriously though, sort of sad that they didn't tune it. and really sad if they did.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

Although not SQ related, the most exciting thing I have seen is the Kenwood/idatalink Maestro product. From an integration standpoint, this opens a ton of possibilities. Just working with sync now, but like all their stuff it will be update-able to support new platforms, options, etc. Being able to do stuff like integrate to stock data controlled amps, anc systems, steering wheel controls, separate displays, etc will be REALLY cool. Plus, being able to do it with one box only and at most a few data connections this thing could really open up some currently closed doors.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> Audison bit Tune - YouTube


Thanks, caught that one last night actually while snooping around on-line It sure looks like a powerful piece. I wonder what cost will be.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



Salad Fingers said:


> You've got to be joking here. You are defending some bootleg piece of ****? Have you ever seen this thing in person and used it? I have, and it's sooooooooooooooooooo ghetto. It's flea market crap. I don't give a **** what the price is or what it does, you couldn't pay me to put it in my car OR my store to sell to customers.
> 
> Also, to say that the Alpine is a "copy" is completely absurd and you know it's a ridiculous statement. I'm sure there are some deadening brands that are cheaper and were out before Second Skin, so why aren't you using them? I mean, Second Skin just copied them and it's more expensive, so why? Obviously these are rhetorical questions and are only meant for an example. However, I'd venture to say that quality was the reason that you picked what you did, and that you would never say that they are just copies of Fat Mat or some other ******** brand.


I have used it, not in my car but in customer cars with a friend who owns a shop and sold them as fast as he could stock them. Is it an Alpine? No, and I never said it was, but for the price you cant beat it, especially for the things it offers. I'm sorry that you wouldnt sell it to your customers, but if somebody walked in the door with $600 and asked for it youre telling me that you would call it "ghetto" and try to upsell them to a $1000 Alpine or Pioneer? It isnt going to happen. And how is a 2 year old unit that isnt being offered by Power Acoustic anylonger a bootleg when they were the ONLY company to offer anything of its size with those features when it was released? 

As to the copy, if Power Acoustic or SS puts out a HU and 2 years later Alpine comes out with a unit that does the same thing with the same basic features its not a copy? How about Audiopipe and the HAT RR tweeter from last year? Its not exact but it sure is close. 

As to what I have in my car, well I use something cheap, I think it was called RoadBlox or Road Blocks. When I did my initial build it was within my budget, and I wasnt about to spend the money I had set aside for other things on deadener. Now that I can get a team discount from SS I will take advantage of it when I rebuild my car this spring, otherwise I would buy the same cheap stuff again and be happy with it.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

diamondjoequimby said:


> Although not SQ related, the most exciting thing I have seen is the Kenwood/idatalink Maestro product. From an integration standpoint, this opens a ton of possibilities. Just working with sync now, but like all their stuff it will be update-able to support new platforms, options, etc. Being able to do stuff like integrate to stock data controlled amps, anc systems, steering wheel controls, separate displays, etc will be REALLY cool. Plus, being able to do it with one box only and at most a few data connections this thing could really open up some currently closed doors.


Agreed!!! This literally makes me want to get a ford with Sync and factory Sirius!! I worked on a raptor that had all the bells and whistles with that like 10" display and it was heaven, then worked on a non nav f-150 and the sync made me want to punch a baby. the ability to add a Kenwood display with garmin nav, and Integrate (not just retain) the sync will be fun to play with.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another cool CES item is the PAC combo Radio Replacement and SWC boxes. All in one. similar to the Connects2. they come preprogrammed and support all Nav outputs like VSS, PBrake, Reverse, and steering wheel controls all built in.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



chefhow said:


> How about Audiopipe and the HAT RR tweeter from last year? Its not exact but it sure is close.


it wasn't the RR housing that was cloned, it was the regular L1 Pro. This year, Audiopipes version looks even less like the L1 Pro


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



BigRed said:


> it wasn't the RR housing that was cloned, it was the regular L1 Pro. This year, Audiopipes version looks even less like the L1 Pro


My bad, just making a comparison for the sake of an example.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



chefhow said:


> I'm sorry that you wouldnt sell it to your customers, but if somebody walked in the door with $600 and asked for it youre telling me that you would call it "ghetto" and try to upsell them to a $1000 Alpine or Pioneer? It isnt going to happen. And how is a 2 year old unit that isnt being offered by Power Acoustic anylonger a bootleg when they were the ONLY company to offer anything of its size with those features when it was released?


Actually that is exactly what would happen. I probably wouldn't use the word "ghetto" to a customer because it isn't a very politically correct thing to say, but I would tell them that I'd rather install a human turd in their dash than that thing (in so many words ). If you are looking for equipment like this, then head to Walmart or the local pawn shop with a car stereo section. Pick up some Pyle woofers and amp while your at it. That just isn't what we do. We aren't here to be the low cost option, we strive to be the best in our area and carry high quality equipment. I guess what it comes down to is I am a snob when it comes to this stuff and that equipment shouldn't even be on the market (again, just my snobbery talking). When I can't afford what I really want, I wait until I can instead of settling for a piece of crap. So, to the person looking for a flip out monitor with bluetooth, nav, ipod, etc... for $600 retail, they simply can't afford it. Put the $600 down in layaway and make payments until you can get a good unit, or buy a Pioneer or Kenwood that is nav ready and can be added later when you have the money.



chefhow said:


> As to the copy, if Power Acoustic or SS puts out a HU and 2 years later Alpine comes out with a unit that does the same thing with the same basic features its not a copy?


I guess I'm just not following how a high quality brand like Alpine producing a double din 8" monitor designed to work with vehicle/model specific dash kits is a "copy" of a cheese-dick 8.3" flip out from a brand who is marketing to entry level consumers. By this logic, everything is just a copy of something else. Oh, you have Bluetooth built in to a single din radio? Well, we did first so you copied. Oh, You have iPod control, well we did last year, copier!! Oh, you have a CD player, well we did two years ago, copy cat!!! Come on man, really think about this. They are completely different products and I'd be surprised if the engineers that made the Alpine had ever even seen the Power Acoustik/Farenheit/Soundstream unit.


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had friends who utilized MSS when I used to live in Dallas, and I'll back up what Salad Fingers is saying. They are a higher end shop that does top quality work. It's' not that other units won't perform a certain function, but it is about quality at the high end. And part of that is maintaining a reputation for good sound, reliable installation and steering customers to good value. All of which I am sure MSS does.

In the end, shops at the high end are only as good as their reputation. On the mid to lower shops, it doesn't matter. They make their money on volume. Whether it is reliable or not, they sell what they can sell to stay in business. MSS and high end shops like them stay in business because of what they won't sell. It is not a snob thing...it is the service that is provided to different customers with different values and needs.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

bombzombie said:


> I've had friends who utilized MSS when I used to live in Dallas, and I'll back up what Salad Fingers is saying. They are a higher end shop that does top quality work. It's' not that other units won't perform a certain function, but it is about quality at the high end. And part of that is maintaining a reputation for good sound, reliable installation and steering customers to good value. All of which I am sure MSS does.
> 
> In the end, shops at the high end are only as good as their reputation. On the mid to lower shops, it doesn't matter. They make their money on volume. Whether it is reliable or not, they sell what they can sell to stay in business. MSS and high end shops like them stay in business because of what they won't sell. It is not a snob thing...it is the service that is provided to different customers with different values and needs.


This dude knows what is up! Thanks!!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

bombzombie said:


> I've had friends who utilized MSS when I used to live in Dallas, and I'll back up what Salad Fingers is saying. They are a higher end shop that does top quality work. It's' not that other units won't perform a certain function, but it is about quality at the high end. And part of that is maintaining a reputation for good sound, reliable installation and steering customers to good value. All of which I am sure MSS does.
> 
> In the end, shops at the high end are only as good as their reputation. On the mid to lower shops, it doesn't matter. They make their money on volume. Whether it is reliable or not, they sell what they can sell to stay in business. MSS and high end shops like them stay in business because of what they won't sell. It is not a snob thing...it is the service that is provided to different customers with different values and needs.


I will back this up as well even tho I have never been to Saladfingers' shop. I do frequent only one shop in my area (MSC - Mobile Solutions of Calgary) and I believe they are in a similar family. When I ask my main conact about a certain speaker/amp/processor - whatever, he never bad mouths any equipment an owner has (which I actually love) BUT when posed why they don't carry a certain brand he always has a reason. When asked about why they carry any of their brands the reason is usually best quality for the price. I believe he also says he can carry any lines he chooses. He chooses, Audison/Hertz/JL/Pioneer/Kenwood as the main ones. He took forever to carry JL and that was because only recently did they stop ripping off Canadian dealers so that he could actually make some money on their stuff. 

There is definitely a market for these types of shops but there is also a market for the much lower end sq/casual driver that just wants tunes or a nav or a cd player or all of the above at the lowest price point (my dad would be one of them actually ). I guess that is why I have Pioneer's highest dvd-nav player in my car and he has a base Clarion (and before was very happy with some no name chinese import nav system). I think we are both happy; actually he is probably more happy than I as I am always craving better and I, too, have heard of Pioneer possibly bringing out a pure sq nav-dvd system above the Z140BT. I am going to ask more on this when I go in tomorrow probably. Hope to have more info and if anyone here has this info I would be very interested too.

Now, back on topic, what else new was at CES?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it normal to be into Friday and have zero pics from CES posted from the convention center?

I like to see what's being talked about.

Maybe it's just me. :computer:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Is CES running thru out the week end?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Is it normal to be into Friday and have zero pics from CES posted from the convention center?
> 
> I like to see what's being talked about.
> 
> ...


me too! But kinda feel like :beadyeyes::listenup:

With out the listen up part. Because i'm not sayin ****.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


>



Gee, this looks familiar. Real familiar... This was done by my shop actually. It has actually inspired me to do something similar in my Rav4 actually. Mine will sound better tho (minus the HD sqeeze box tho). That squeeze box produces some pretty impressive sq. It might be in my future ya never know. This hobby really is a money pit!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Gee, this looks familiar. Real familiar... This was done by my shop actually. It has actually inspired me to do something similar in my Rav4 actually. Mine will sound better tho (minus the HD sqeeze box tho). That squeeze box produces some pretty impressive sq. It might be in my future ya never know. This hobby really is a money pit!


Well, a tip of the hat for the great work! Looks very nice, wish I were there to see/hear it.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> Well, a tip of the hat for the great work! Looks very nice, wish I were there to see/hear it.


It was very well finished just like all of their work. They really are the only game in town. I just wish they were a little cheaper for me. I guess ya gotta pay for that level of finish. I will be making my attempt with their likely assistance to see if I can even come close to that level of fab work. If I don't like it I might just shell out the $1k or so to get them to build my dash pods. I figure I can attempt it about 10 times for the same price - wish me luck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



Salad Fingers said:


> Actually that is exactly what would happen. I probably wouldn't use the word "ghetto" to a customer because it isn't a very politically correct thing to say, but I would tell them that I'd rather install a human turd in their dash than that thing (in so many words ). If you are looking for equipment like this, then head to Walmart or the local pawn shop with a car stereo section. Pick up some Pyle woofers and amp while your at it. That just isn't what we do. We aren't here to be the low cost option, we strive to be the best in our area and carry high quality equipment. I guess what it comes down to is I am a snob when it comes to this stuff and that equipment shouldn't even be on the market (again, just my snobbery talking). When I can't afford what I really want, I wait until I can instead of settling for a piece of crap. So, to the person looking for a flip out monitor with bluetooth, nav, ipod, etc... for $600 retail, they simply can't afford it. Put the $600 down in layaway and make payments until you can get a good unit, or buy a Pioneer or Kenwood that is nav ready and can be added later when you have the money.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just not following how a high quality brand like Alpine producing a double din 8" monitor designed to work with vehicle/model specific dash kits is a "copy" of a cheese-dick 8.3" flip out from a brand who is marketing to entry level consumers. By this logic, everything is just a copy of something else. Oh, you have Bluetooth built in to a single din radio? Well, we did first so you copied. Oh, You have iPod control, well we did last year, copier!! Oh, you have a CD player, well we did two years ago, copy cat!!! Come on man, really think about this. They are completely different products and I'd be surprised if the engineers that made the Alpine had ever even seen the Power Acoustik/Farenheit/Soundstream unit.



What is really funny about what you wrote (and very obviously how you feel) is that type of snobbish attitude and the elitist mentality is what led to the birth of this website that you utilize; low cost budget friendly gear that offers a value, not Dynaudio, Morel, Hertz, Audison. While Power Acoustic isnt part of that equation it wouldnt have been frowned upon like you are doing back then, it would have been looked at objectively to see if it was a "sleeper" and then put to task. 

Attitudes like that is one of the reasons that brick and mortars are a dying breed, so I take back what I said, its not funny but actually sad. While there may be a SMALL market for the high end shop, the real money that is left after the internet destroys what was once a thriving biz is in your "Walmart" brands or pawn shop stereo selections. You can make a profit and still afford to help out the kid who is just getting a start and learning about SQ rather than turn him off and make him feel like that turd you called the head unit he saved his money for. 


As to your buddy bombzombie who said that mid level shops dont offer quality they make money on volume, there isnt that much volume left today. You have to offer value, quality, service and do it at a reasonable price or even you wont be around long, AT EVERY LEVEL. To say that a small shop that doesnt sell anything buy low to mid level product doesnt do quality work or offer their customer base a good experience is about as shallow as you can get. Just because I'm not dropping 1000's of dollars on my equipment and install doesnt mean that I cant have a safe solid install in my vehicle with a decent return for my investment. 

I guess my attitude comes with years as an owner in the service industry and age.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



chefhow said:


> What is really funny about what you wrote (and very obviously how you feel) is that type of snobbish attitude and the elitist mentality is what led to the birth of this website that you utilize; low cost budget friendly gear that offers a value, not Dynaudio, Morel, Hertz, Audison. While Power Acoustic isnt part of that equation it wouldnt have been frowned upon like you are doing back then, it would have been looked at objectively to see if it was a "sleeper" and then put to task.
> 
> Attitudes like that is one of the reasons that brick and mortars are a dying breed, so I take back what I said, its not funny but actually sad. While there may be a SMALL market for the high end shop, the real money that is left after the internet destroys what was once a thriving biz is in your "Walmart" brands or pawn shop stereo selections. You can make a profit and still afford to help out the kid who is just getting a start and learning about SQ rather than turn him off and make him feel like that turd you called the head unit he saved his money for.
> 
> ...


Dude, obviously you aren't understanding what I'm trying to say and I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you in public. PM me and we can discuss this forever.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice edit....


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Nice edit....


Yea, I decided it wasn't in good taste to keep this going here as soon as I hit submit. I knew someone would see it!!!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



chefhow said:


> What is really funny about what you wrote (and very obviously how you feel) is that type of snobbish attitude and the elitist mentality is what led to the birth of this website that you utilize; low cost budget friendly gear that offers a value, not Dynaudio, Morel, Hertz, Audison. While Power Acoustic isnt part of that equation it wouldnt have been frowned upon like you are doing back then, it would have been looked at objectively to see if it was a "sleeper" and then put to task.
> 
> Attitudes like that is one of the reasons that brick and mortars are a dying breed, so I take back what I said, its not funny but actually sad. While there may be a SMALL market for the high end shop, the real money that is left after the internet destroys what was once a thriving biz is in your "Walmart" brands or pawn shop stereo selections. You can make a profit and still afford to help out the kid who is just getting a start and learning about SQ rather than turn him off and make him feel like that turd you called the head unit he saved his money for.
> 
> ...


I feel I must point something out. Even though I disagree with most of your opinions, I must thank you for at least spending the time to write complete sentences, spell words correctly, and utilize proper punctuation. Based on this, I would be happy to continue this discussion with you over PM.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



Salad Fingers said:


> I feel I must point something out. Even though I disagree with most of your opinions, I must thank you for at least spending the time to write complete sentences, spell words correctly, and utilize proper punctuation. Based on this, I would be happy to continue this discussion with you over PM.


Nice, a civilized disagreement. I feel like i just saw two french guys slap each other with leather gloves and declare a duel.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



thomasluke said:


> Nice, a civilized disagreement. I feel like i just saw two french guys slap each other with leather gloves and declare a duel.


Hahahahhaha, nice!!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The point was never the relative quality of any of the units mentioned. Only that the Alpine was not the first 8" in-dash screen like you said it was. That was it. Nothing more. The rant about quality and SQ was completely beside the point. I agree, however, with your points and would buy the Alpine if that's what I wanted. All we were pointing out was that you ZOMGWTFBBQPEWPEWPEW!!!! about the "first" 8" in-car HU was not warranted as there were two other 8" screen models on the market for the last two years.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> The point was never the relative quality of any of the units mentioned. Only that the Alpine was not the first 8" in-dash screen like you said it was. That was it. Nothing more. The rant about quality and SQ was completely beside the point. I agree, however, with your points and would buy the Alpine if that's what I wanted. All we were pointing out was that you ZOMGWTFBBQPEWPEWPEW!!!! about the "first" 8" in-car HU was not warranted as there were two other 8" screen models on the market for the last two years.


Wait, did you guys think I said it was the first 8"? If so, this is all just one big misunderstanding. 

This is all I really said about it...




Salad Fingers said:


> ...
> Alpine has 4 new double dins, the 8" and three 6.1" including non-nav option(s)...





Salad Fingers said:


> I think it's only really meant to go in their Perfect Fit kit that is built for that 8" unit. Maybe to try to keep up with the 8.4" in the new Chrysler/Dodge vehicles?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> Yea, I decided it wasn't in good taste to keep this going here as soon as I hit submit. I knew someone would see it!!!


I saw it as well and decided to leave it alone.

I never thought you said it was the first, you just said it was an embarrassment to the audio industry and had no business being discussed on this site. That is what I took offense to.

And youre welcome on the grammar and spelling. As an adult it's what we should do and how we should conduct ourselves. Right back atcha.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ZOMGWTFBBQPEWPEWPEW!!!! PIONEER DEH-80PRS for the broke man!epper: And I stand my ground on that one!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I like that the P80 has a app feature that will simi control other media apps other than Pandora and the iDevice app. Should be a convenient feature for anyone with a music subscription like MOG. Hopefully you can control the iDevice manually from a car dock and change tracks for said app from the steering wheel.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I wonder if the p99 remote will work with the 80 prs in a manner that allow iPod navigation the same way. If so, chalk up another win.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any new amps or speakers/subs shown all i have read about on here is processors and head units? I know Arc was supposed to be bringing a new speaker line just below the Black series, JL has some new stuff as well.

The JL TW3's look pretty good, they have more excursion than the W3v3 and are under 3.5" deep.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Any new amps or speakers/subs shown all i have read about on here is processors and head units? I know Arc was supposed to be bringing a new speaker line just below the Black series, JL has some new stuff as well.


12 New subs from Alpine (all new Type E & S lines as well as 1/2 of the Type Rs). My favorite is the new S15 

New PDX-V9 (5CH replacing the PDX-5). Now with 500W RMS on the sub channel and 100x4 on the mains .... Plus an 18dB improvement in Signal/Noise and full on band pass filters to allow for an active 3-way setup. 

Speakers carry this year as Type S & R were all new last year.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

jim walter said:


> 12 New subs from Alpine


What are the ratings on the new PDX5 and the redesigned Xpower 5 channel? The Type S subs look pretty nice too.

edit: looks like you were reading my mind lol


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

JoeHemi57 said:


> What are the ratings on the new PDX5 and the redesigned Xpower 5 channel? The Type S subs look pretty nice too.


I ninja edited my post above. 

The X-Power went up to I think 90x4 + 300x1 ...not 100% positive. Most of the discussion this week was on the V9. 

The S subs are gonna be killer. Underhung 2.6" VC, 15mm Xmax and 32mm of one way stroke.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

jim walter said:


> 12 New subs from Alpine (all new Type E & S lines as well as 1/2 of the Type Rs). My favorite is the new S15
> 
> New PDX-V9 (5CH replacing the PDX-5). Now with 500W RMS on the sub channel and 100x4 on the mains .... Plus an 18dB improvement in Signal/Noise and full on band pass filters to allow for an active 3-way setup.
> 
> Speakers carry this year as Type S & R were all new last year.


When will the pdx-v9 be released ? Will it have a remote sub level control?


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

roxj01 said:


> When will the pdx-v9 be released ? Will it have a remote sub level control?


Yessir, it uses the same bass knob from the M6 & M12. Shipping in March.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

jim walter said:


> New PDX-V9 (5CH replacing the PDX-5). Now with 500W RMS on the sub channel and 100x4 on the mains .... Plus an 18dB improvement in Signal/Noise and full on band pass filters to allow for an active 3-way setup.


Sweet.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The new PDX-V9 looks great. Hopefully a lower MSRP than the HD900/5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> The new PDX-V9 looks great. Hopefully a lower MSRP than the HD900/5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By googling, MAP looks to be $699.95. Looks like a pretty good all in one solution. I, however am still skeptical from my experience of my PDX-5 from a few years ago. They are supposed to be better but that is a $700 risk for me that I would rather spend elsewhere if I were in the market that is. 

I, do wonder if the upgraded crossovers will be on the 4 channel models as well?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone have a link to see images of this new amp?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Anyone have a link to see images of this new amp?


It looks like the other current PDX amps.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



Salad Fingers said:


> but I would tell them that I'd rather install a human turd in their dash than that thing (in so many words ).


Hahaha...I've actually said that exact phrase to a customer once. He kind of gave the me the deer in the headlights look.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I wonder if the p99 remote will work with the 80 prs in a manner that allow iPod navigation the same way. If so, chalk up another win.


that would be great, but have you seen the price on those things? then they nail you for shipping and handling. i bought one for someone and it ended up being +$90! 

maybe there's a better way to get them, but that's what I did at the time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just looking at that. Crazy price.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



sundownz said:


> I met up with Jim again at the Alpine booth and was once again impressed. I think everyone will be please with the new Type-S especially -- but of course the revised Type-R and Type-E are also no slouch.
> 
> The S has a dual winding under-hung motor which was really impressive and I'm sure you will all hear more about it soon on their site -- many other cool ideas on the S /E such as "CAT" technology (inside joke)... really neat idea of Jim's so a pole vent can breathe when butted up against the back of a box.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed your post Jacob ... long week ...As always, it was fun seeing you guys and geeking out on sub stuff... I couldn't come up with a believable explanation of what CAT could possibly mean so I can't get it on the box lol

Jim (just call my name and I'll be there .... hahaha :laugh


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> This dude knows what is up! Thanks!!


Ive done business with them for over 20 years. How many other shops can even say they have been in business that long. Of course you do have to overlook Travis (Salad Fingers) when you go in, otherwise he will have all your current cash, and any you might hope to have anytime in the near future. You will get good value for it tho. That shop kinda got me started on my way to World Champion.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Now where are the damn PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Salad Fingers said:


> Wait, did you guys think I said it was the first 8"? If so, this is all just one big misunderstanding.
> 
> This is all I really said about it...



You know what, it was really robert_wrath that we should have been addressing. lol You just kind of took over for him and I didn't even see the username change. 

I DO think that you're wrong when you say the Alpine isn't a copy though. Just because the SS or whatever aren't of the quality of the Alpine doesn't mean they weren't first. I PROMISE you, if not for the other 8" screens on the market, the Alpine wouldn't exist either. And yes, all of your other examples of things that really are copies, are true.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

posted my thoughts here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uestion-dumb/121465-my-little-ces-report.html


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> You know what, it was really robert_wrath that we should have been addressing. lol You just kind of took over for him and I didn't even see the username change.
> 
> I DO think that you're wrong when you say the Alpine isn't a copy though. Just because the SS or whatever aren't of the quality of the Alpine doesn't mean they weren't first. I PROMISE you, if not for the other 8" screens on the market, the Alpine wouldn't exist either. And yes, all of your other examples of things that really are copies, are true.


Alpine has had an 8" in Japan since July 2010. Google "Big-X"


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I saw it as well and decided to leave it alone.
> 
> I never thought you said it was the first, you just said it was an embarrassment to the audio industry and had no business being discussed on this site. That is what I took offense to.
> 
> And youre welcome on the grammar and spelling. As an adult it's what we should do and how we should conduct ourselves. Right back atcha.


Ok, well I'm glad we aren't mortal enemies or anything. As I've stated publicly before, I have a strange sense of humor and a bit of a seemingly abrasive personality. However, I'm really just being ridiculous and exaggerating most of the time and mean no real harm. I do think that thing is a piece of **** and that I hold the standards of the members of this site above it, but I was really just having fun with the conversation and being silly. If we had been having this discussion in person you would have known that I was really just messing around. Then when I posted the one that I edited, I knew that it was going to be a full on war and decided that it would be un-class to take digs or come off like a dick. So, in conclusion, we're cool as far as I'm concerned (quality_sound as well) and I didn't really mean to offend. However, as I said, if you would like to have a civil disagreement and try to convince me to change my mind through PM, I'm always up for a good debate.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the _carstereochick_ has some cool info on the JL and Alpine offerings. 

Here's the link to the JL stuff:
JL Audio revamps their line of car audio subwoofers and amplifiers for 2012 | CarStereoChick

We've already discussed it a bit but I'm going to go back to it. I'm really digging what JL is offering in terms of subwoofers this year. Since the birth of my daughter (now ~14 mos), I've caught myself in situations where I've needed more trunk space. Not always a problem, but I can't stuff a stroller back there so I usually have to take my wife's car. This is because of the IB wall and (2) 15" ae IB15 woofers I have in the back. They don't consume a ton of space and relative to other subwoofers out there, they're a great choice due to their weight. BUT, I've been considering trying something in a box or going with slim woofers IB. The JL 13tw5v2's look to fit that bill. I'm not sure what the final specs will be. I'm assuming the t/s parameters will be similar to the v1. I'm thinking these would work great in the space between the rear seat and the trunk wall. Might be giving these a go when they come out. If I can get away with IB (or I find it works better than sealed) then I may try to come up with a removable baffle design.


----------



## Carstereochick (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,
I just wanted to thank you for linking to my blog! I just posted some more stuff on the stealthmod's JL is offering. It's pretty impressive what they actually include in their kits. Thanks again.
-Annie


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Carstereochick said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to thank you for linking to my blog! I just posted some more stuff on the stealthmod's JL is offering. It's pretty impressive what they actually include in their kits. Thanks again.
> -Annie


You have a very cool blog; if it weren't for this thread, I would never have known about it!

Here's some more pics from CES, courtesy of PASMAG:

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - CES 2012


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Look carefully... this might ruffle a few feathers with the whole Alpine/Power Acoustik, etc. argument.


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

james2266 said:


> Gee, this looks familiar. Real familiar... This was done by my shop actually. It has actually inspired me to do something similar in my Rav4 actually. Mine will sound better tho (minus the HD sqeeze box tho). That squeeze box produces some pretty impressive sq. It might be in my future ya never know. This hobby really is a money pit!


"A money pit" is putting it lightly, I'm ready to sign over my next born!


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did Audison ever release the 24/96 BitOne or at least make mention of it?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rain27 said:


> Did Audison ever release the 24/96 BitOne or at least make mention of it?


I have heard nothing along this front other than rumours but I, too, would love to hear from anyone that knows anything on this. I would also love to know if they are EVER going to update this thing to give it some more flexability. I'm sure everyone knows what I am talking about.


----------



## Audisonfanatic (Jul 18, 2011)

rain27 said:


> Did Audison ever release the 24/96 BitOne or at least make mention of it?


Audison did make mention of it briefly at CES they said we should see a revised Bit1 after summer, but they also said that the Bit10D is currently 24/96. Not bad for being almost half the price of a bit1.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

rain27 said:


> Did Audison ever release the 24/96 BitOne or at least make mention of it?


I would consider revising the GUI for the New Bit One prior to premiering to the consumer public.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Audisonfanatic said:


> Audison did make mention of it briefly at CES they said we should see a revised Bit1 after summer, but they also said that the Bit10D is currently 24/96. Not bad for being almost half the price of a bit1.


Does the DSP run at that speed or is the processor simply compatible with that sample rate input?


----------



## Audisonfanatic (Jul 18, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Does the DSP run at that speed or is the processor simply compatible with that sample rate input?



The processor is simply compatible with taking that sample rate input.


----------



## Audisonfanatic (Jul 18, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> I would consider revising the GUI for the New Bit One prior to premiering to the consumer public.



Can you please elaborate.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Audisonfanatic said:


> Can you please elaborate.


not sure what he's wanting, but I know I'd like to be able to resize the gui with all controls so that it fits on smaller resolution screens. I can barely fit it now if I move my task bar from the bottom to the side.

other than that, I have no problem navigating it.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Does the DSP run at that speed or is the processor simply compatible with that sample rate input?


My understanding is that it can transmit that through digitally to the Voce amps.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Audisonfanatic said:


> Can you please elaborate.



With me, I am pretty happy with the layout of the GUI but I do see the issue with sizing on lower res monitors. My complaints are more functionality based. My two largest issues are the fact that you can't set left and right separately and then link them back together without losing everything you have done. I mean, I can't count how many times I have done a left and right separate eq and then find the tonality is a little off and want to add a db or 2 hear and there but to both channels. I find this very time consuming and you almost need a calculator to get the numbers right. My 2nd is the lack of ability to have different crossovers for a bandpass (one on top side and diff. on bottom side).


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Stuff @ CES*



jim walter said:


> Sorry I missed your post Jacob ... long week ...As always, it was fun seeing you guys and geeking out on sub stuff... I couldn't come up with a believable explanation of what CAT could possibly mean so I can't get it on the box lol
> 
> Jim (just call my name and I'll be there .... hahaha :laugh


Good times 

I am sad to see that CAT won't make the cut -- but it was fun to think about *laughs*


----------



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just talked to Alpine Rep here in US and the H800 will be available for sale here in US sometime in April


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

james2266 said:


> With me, I am pretty happy with the layout of the GUI but I do see the issue with sizing on lower res monitors. My complaints are more functionality based. My two largest issues are the fact that you can't set left and right separately and then link them back together without losing everything you have done. I mean, I can't count how many times I have done a left and right separate eq and then find the tonality is a little off and want to add a db or 2 hear and there but to both channels. I find this very time consuming and you almost need a calculator to get the numbers right. My 2nd is the lack of ability to have different crossovers for a bandpass (one on top side and diff. on bottom side).


oh yeah, totally forgot about the linking thing. i totally hate that. it was the question I kept asking about the software on all the new processors. how could I forget?!? :laugh:


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sony @ CES 2012 Sony Xplod Mirrorlink Demo - YouTube

Looks like Sony is catching up pretty quickly.


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't understand the point of Sony's Mirrorlink technology. Why would I want to see the same thing on both screens? Especially while I'm driving.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Bollwerk said:


> I don't understand the point of Sony's Mirrorlink technology. Why would I want to see the same thing on both screens? Especially while I'm driving.


Bigger screen??? i would rather use a 7" screen for nav than a 3-4" phone screen.

BMW has something similar to that but for ipod and apps. IPOD out by Apple.

BMW supports iPod Out by Apple - YouTube


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Mirrorlink looks like a great idea but goooooaawwddd why did they keep Xplod. I thought they were getting rid of that name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree. I don't think Sony will make serious inroads in car audio until they...

A. Release something game changing (with or without the Xplod name)

or

B. Drop the Xplod name entirely and develop products on par with the competition at a better price point or better at the same price point. 

I think the second option is fr more likely. They have a chance to get back into the market if they can provide a good value. Their 2012 product releases just don't indicate (to me) that they are anywhere near ready to become a market leader.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I agree. I don't think Sony will make serious inroads in car audio until they...
> 
> A. Release something game changing (with or without the Xplod name)
> 
> ...


A number of years back, they released a "Specialty Series" that was supposed to be a step up from Xplod...and just like that, it was gone. All it did was give me hope that they would do a proper follow up to the ES series, but alas...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Carstereochick said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to thank you for linking to my blog! I just posted some more stuff on the stealthmod's JL is offering. It's pretty impressive what they actually include in their kits. Thanks again.
> -Annie



Cool blog you hot there.

I'll have to stop by the shop one day since you're in my backyard.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

rton20s said:


> I agree. I don't think Sony will make serious inroads in car audio until they...
> 
> A. Release something game changing (with or without the Xplod name)
> 
> ...


Did you ever see Sony XES gear from the 90's?

Maybe they just abandoned the market segment due to lack of profits.

I mean soon after the XES gear was gone the Xplod logo was the new face of Sony car audio.


----------



## Audisonfanatic (Jul 18, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> not sure what he's wanting, but I know I'd like to be able to resize the gui with all controls so that it fits on smaller resolution screens. I can barely fit it now if I move my task bar from the bottom to the side.
> 
> other than that, I have no problem navigating it.



when Audison revises the Bit1 it will have the same user interface as the bit10/10d which fits on smaller resolution screens(netbooks). as well as a few new features.


----------



## Audisonfanatic (Jul 18, 2011)

Salad Fingers said:


> My understanding is that it can transmit that through digitally to the Voce amps.



From Elettromedia's facebook page:
Among the news introduced by Audison there were two new state-of-the-art technology products: Audison bit Tune, a revolutionary auto-tuning system for the Audison bit processors, with a large array of additional features for the audio system installation and check; Audison bit Play HD, a 24bit/96kHz high-definition media player specifically designed for integration into OEM or Aftermarket systems as well as to realize an Audison Full Digital Audio system. 


so you will be able to plug the bit play hd into a bit1/10d then plug the new audison voce amps into the bit1/10d. therefore losing no sound quality and being able to playback any file of music through the bitplay so it will play full Flac files if you choose. FDA


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

This prototype 10TW3 Demo was just posted on JL's facebook fan page.
https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1345778282_e405a6f81faad67730741c9f41ed1b7e


----------

